#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Конечный пункт назначения.

## Лидия

Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?

----------


## Yagmort

имхо, конечный пункт - возвращение в изначальное единство. личность - умирает. личность, эго - это иллюзорное "я", которое будет стёрто в любом случае: и по достижении нирваны, и при обычной смерти. истинное "я" - вечное и неделимое.

в фильме "сансара" Пана Налина есть подходящая цитата: "как уберечь каплю от высыхания? -вернуть её назад в океан". ) ещё, один практик сказал: "поскольку я больше не являюсь собой, я становлюсь каждым, я становлюсь всем" (англ.: because i no longer am, i am everybody, i am everything)

----------

Лидия (17.02.2019), ТаТая (03.09.2020)

----------


## Шавырин

Вопрос  для  "битвы  экстрасенсов"  (в хорошем смысле этого выражения)   :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2019), Лидия (17.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


С личностью ничего не происходит. Вот допустим, если обвести произвольную область на карте и условно назвать её как-нибудь, например «Зелёный район», это не значит, что в реальности возникнет некая сущность «Зелёный район». Аналогично, если некую группу дхарм условно назвали «живое существо», в реальности, ничего не возникло. Соответственно, если «Зелёный район» упразднить, или если группу дхарм перестать условно считать существом, ничего в реальности не прекратится и не исчезнет. Потому что ничего изначально не было.

----------

Лидия (17.02.2019), ПавелПас (17.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> С личностью ничего не происходит. Вот допустим, если обвести произвольную область на карте и условно назвать её как-нибудь, например «Зелёный район», это не значит, что в реальности возникнет некая сущность «Зелёный район». Аналогично, если некую группу дхарм условно назвали «живое существо», в реальности, ничего не возникло. Соответственно, если «Зелёный район» упразднить, или если группу дхарм перестать условно считать существом, ничего в реальности не прекратится и не исчезнет. Потому что ничего изначально не было.


То есть меня не существует? Но в данный момент я мыслю и идентифицирую себя от окружающего мира. А что со мной станет при достижении нирваны?

----------


## Лидия

Я хочу понять, что является конечной целью. В христианстве и других религиях все просто , цель - это достижение обители господа. Личность остается личностью.

 Мне иногда кажется, что смысл буддизма - умереть окончательно и бесповоротно. А что там за этой смертью? Ничего? Тишина и пустота?

----------


## Aion

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа?


Прекращение страдания.

----------

Антарадхана (17.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

И что там после этого прекращения? Вечное блаженство?

----------


## Aion

> И что там после этого прекращения?


Покой.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019), Пема Дролкар (17.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Покой.


Кто испытывает покой, если меня как личности не существует?

----------

Шавырин (17.02.2019)

----------


## Aion

> Кто испытывает покой, если меня как личности не существует?


Тот, кто спрашивает.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019), Хотсан (17.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


Общего для всех существ пункта назначения нет. Как нет и какогото общего для всех существ смысла жизни.
Каждый сам наделяет свою жизнь тем или иным смыслом, каждый сам для себя ставит отдалённые окончательные в высшем смысле цели и выстраивает цели промежуточные.

Нирвана есть прекращение именно условий страдательных переживаний, причём прекращение именно истинных условий, именно таких с которыми всегда сосуществует страдательное\тягостное\дурное переживание в пространстве ума и таких которые реально можно прекратить.

Касаемо личности, то то что есть - то и будет, а того чего нет - того и так нет.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Кто испытывает покой, если меня как личности не существует?


Это не тотальный негилизм, просветление это оставление поганой души (эго) или проще ложного я, остается истинное. Неверно сказать что вас больше нет, нет только ложных о себе взглядов, что например вы собачка или человек. Вы становитесь самим собой - буддой. Мы обретаем счастье то есть отсутствие страдания а так же освобождаемся от перерождений. Счастье не удовольствие (суть которого страдание) а счастье есть радость и блаженство.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть меня не существует? Но в данный момент я мыслю и идентифицирую себя от окружающего мира. А что со мной станет при достижении нирваны?


Вот на карте обозначена, например, Германия. Если сказать «Германии не существует», будет звучать абсурдно. Но если изъездить её вдоль и поперёк, или заглянуть в историю, никакой объективной «германскости» нигде не найти. Просто исторически некую область стали считать Германией, причём и территория (в исторических масштабах) меняется, и государства на этой территории меняются, и культура, и язык меняется, люди умирают и рождаются, ничего постоянного, на основании чего можно независимо определить «германскость», нет вообще. Допустим, у стран тоже была бы возможность освобождаться от этого условного обозначения, что бы тогда появилось? Всё равно будут рождаться люди, которые как-то будут жить и как-то организовываться, ничего физически не исчезнет. Как именно это будет, невозможно представить, пока мы привыкли к обычной концепции стран.

Вот так же и с человеком, достигающим просветления. Ничего объективного, позволяющего определить «вашесть» ваших мыслей и опыта, найти невозможно. Ваша личность постоянно меняется, но вы условно рассказываете историю, что это вы. Что именно будет, когда вы эту историю рассказывать перестанете, сложно описать, потому что мы привыкли себя описывать как некое существо.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019), Шуньшунь (19.02.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я хочу понять, что является конечной целью. В христианстве и других религиях все просто , цель - это достижение обители господа. Личность остается личностью.
> 
> Мне иногда кажется, что смысл буддизма - умереть окончательно и бесповоротно. А что там за этой смертью? Ничего? Тишина и пустота?


Будда учил лишь прекращению страдания, а это возможно лишь при полном прекращении существования (bhavanirodha), прекращении зацикленного круговорота рождений и смертей.

Чтобы воспринять это правильно, нужно понять две вещи.

1. В отличии от зараженного ложными материалистическими концепциями современного западного мира, в Индии времен Будды, практически все верили в перерождения и камму. Это мировоззрение было общепринятым, хотя порой его искажали своими идеями, различные негодные духовные учителя. Люди были уверенны, что после смерти их ждет новый цикл жизни, а за ним следующий и т.д. Если они не накопили достаточно благих заслуг в течении жизни, то следующее рождение могло быть в мире куда более страдательном, чем человеческий, идеи о рождении в адах, мире страдающих духов или в виде животных - тоже добуддийские. Будда объясняет распространение этих знаний (о камме и рождениях в небесных или страдательных мирах) на индийском субконтиненте, отголосками знаний, данных Буддами прошлого и древними мудрецами (Риши), которые обретали сверхчеловеческие знания о тысячах своих прошлых рождений, и видели как существа рождаются в том или ином мире, в соответствии с плодами своих деяний. Большая часть рождений происходит в страшных и мучительных мирах, подавляющее большинство существ рождается в мирах животных, страдающих духов и в адах http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...-suttas-sv.htm имея очень малые шансы вырваться оттуда http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm рождаясь снова и снова там, испытывая страшные мучения и боль. Тогда, как для рождения в человеческом мире и небесных мирах, нужно множество благих заслуг, которые очень сложно обрести. Благодаря такому мировоззрению, люди осознают, что бытие (цикл рождений и смертей (сансара)) по большей части страдательно, мучительно и тягостно *[дуккха]*, а радости и наслаждения в нем редки и мимолетны. Что собственно можно наблюдать и в течении жизни любого среднестатистического человека, в жизни которого, радости и счастья обычно куда меньше, чем тягостных и страдательных переживаний, а затем жизнь неизбежно приходит к старости, болезням и смерти, с неиллюзорным шансом пасть в еще более страшные и мучительные миры. Вот в таком мире родилось движение саманов, лесных отшельников и йогинов, которые искали способ прекращения этого ужасного цикла рождений и смертей, который по преданию был известен древним Мудрецам, но потом был утерян. И молодой царевич Готама из рода Сакья, тоже отправился на эти поиски, и стал тем, кто открыл Четыре Истины, включающие Восьмеричный Путь, ведущий к окончательному прекращению страданий (Буддой). Он открыл те же самые Четыре Истины, и тот же самый Путь, что были открыты Буддами прошлого, но со временем были утеряны и сохранились лишь предания о них.

2. *[Анатта]* - это центральная доктрина буддизма, отличающая его от других учений. Означает, что все явления безличностны, лишены Я, постоянной сущности, некоего центра, души. Согласно патиччасамуппаде, зависимому возникновению явлений - все явления, составляющие то, что мы называем существом, человеком - обусловлены предыдущими причинами, которые в свою очередь обусловлены другими, произведенными в прошлой жизни и так далее. Тело и ум, рожденные в этой жизни, обусловлены санкхарами (каммой), порожденными прошлой совокупностью тела и психики (нама-рупа) в прошлой жизни, что уже умерла, а действия в этой жизни, после смерти этих тела и психики, породят следующие нама-рупа в том или ином мире, в зависимости от той каммы, что накоплена на момент смерти. И начала этого цикла не увидеть, как и конца, если не ступить на Путь Арьев. Даже в течении этой самой жизни все непостоянно, т.к. ежемгновенно изменяется *[аничча]*, все клетки нашего тела полностью меняются за несколько лет, и даже в течении одного дня какая-то часть нашего тела, заменяется другой материей, полученной из пищи, а что касается сознания, то оно меняется вообще каждый миг, как пламя на ветру. И только некоторые свойства психики (нама), вроде особенностей восприятия, памяти, создают иллюзию продолжительности некой неизменной сущности, которой на самом деле не существует, но сквозь иллюзию ее существования очень сложно проникнуть.

Еще об окончательной ниббане http://saddhamma.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=17

P.S. Сорри не увидел сразу, что это раздел гелуг, смотрю топики по последним сообщениям. В гелуг могут быть другие соображения на этот счет.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


Опознать свою истинную природу)

Я так понимаю, Вы задаетесь этим вопросом, потому что Вас беспокоит, к чему Вы идете?

Разные школы видят по-разному конечный пункт. И у всех это чисто теоретический подход) Но все опираются на то, что через Путь можно достичь состояния Пробужденного или Будды. И все Учение логически в этому ведет. А если существо, опираясь на Путь, достигает описанных Буддой промежуточных результатов, то согласно логике, он достигнет и главного.

Ну, например, в моей школе конечным пунктом становится достижение состояния Будды на благо всех существ, а дальше уходит или нет он в Нирвану, - второй вопрос. 

Мне лично интересно достичь запредельной мудрости или всеведенья, а дальше это всеведенье и подскажет, чем заняться)  

А достигнуть обители Бога, - тоже крайне размытое понятие.

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Тот, кто спрашивает.


А что спрашивает не личность?

----------


## Хотсан

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа?





> То есть меня не существует?





> А что там за этой смертью? Ничего? Тишина и пустота?


"Или тогда в нем возникает сомнение относительно текущей жизни: "Существую ли я, или нет? Кто же я есть? Каким же образом я существую? Откуда же пришло это существо? Куда же оно отправится?
...
Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. "

MN 2

----------

Лидия (26.11.2019), ПавелПас (17.02.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана?


https://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm
...
_А в чем состоит благородная истина о происхождении страдания?

Пристрастие (танха), которое вызывает дальнейшее становление (бхава), – сопровождаемое страстью и наслаждением, ищущее удовольствий то здесь, то там, – то есть пристрастие к чувственным удовольствиям, пристрастие к становлению, пристрастие к не-становлению.
...
А в чем состоит благородная истина о прекращении страдания?

Окончательное затухание и прекращение, отречение, отбрасывание, освобождение, и оставление именно этого пристрастия (танха)._




> Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm
...
_Представь, сын Малункьи, что человека ранило пропитанной ядом стрелой и друзья-знакомые, кровные родственники привели к нему врача, хирурга. А человек этот скажет: "Не дам я до тех пор вынуть эту стрелу, пока не узнаю, что за человек меня ранил: кшатрий ли он, брахман ли, вайшья ли, шудра ли; пока не узнаю как его имя, кто он родом, пока не узнаю, чернокожий ли он, смуглокожий ли или с кожей золотистого цвета; пока не узнаю, из какого меня ранили лука – простого или самострела; пока не узнаю, что за тетива на луке – из дерева ли арка, тростниковая ли, пеньковая ли, жильная ли, из молочайного ли дерева; пока не узнаю, какое у стрелы древко – вставное или накладное; пока не узнаю, что за оперение у стрелы – из перьев ли коршуна, или цапли, или сокола, или павлина, или мягкоклювой птицы; пока не узнаю какой жилой оно примотано – воловьей ли, буйволиной ли, оленьей ли, обезьяньей ли; пока не узнаю, что за наконечник – игольный ли, бритвенный ли, расплющенный ли, каленный ли, "телячий зуб" ли, "олеандровый лист" ли. Не успеет человек все это узнать, как умрет он.

Вот так же, сын Малункьи, и с этими вопросами: не успеет Татхагата все это объяснить, как человек умрет.

Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.
...
Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное"._

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019), Хотсан (17.02.2019), Шуньшунь (19.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> А что спрашивает не личность?


Чот детски-матерщинный анекдот на ум пришел.
_Взрослый: - не говори "жопа"! Нет такого слова!
Ребёнок: - Как же так, жопа есть, а слова нет?_

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2019), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.02.2019), Лидия (18.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Aion

> А что спрашивает не личность?


Тот, кто спросил, написал это:



> Кто испытывает покой, если меня как личности не существует?


Есть основания полагать, что Вы не поняли вопроса, а он понял, что я ответил именно ему...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

Пробуждение, однако.
Осознанность, однако.
Освобождние, однако.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Хотсан

> Ум достигший нирваны невозможно познать или описать со стороны, потому что он полностью свободен от зависимостей, не зависит ни от какой поддержки, ни от какого объекта в нем, через которые можно было бы познать его. В этом контексте важен диалог в котором брахман Упасива спрашивает Будду о человеке достигшем нирваны:
> 
> “- Всевидящий, если оставаться в таком состоянии постоянно, на протяжении многих лет, и в момент смерти достигнуть освобождения, останется ли восприятие или оно прекратится?
> 
> - Также как пламя задутое ветром, Упасива” сказал Благословенный “освобождается и больше не называется пламенем, так и мудрец освобожденный уже при жизни больше не называется мудрецом
> 
> - Когда так освобожденный умирает, он прекращает существовать или существует вечно? Объясни мне точно, мудрец, как ты это понимаешь?
> 
> - Тот кто достиг конца, не имеет критериев с помощью которых кто-то мог бы сказать это – для него их не существует. Когда исчезают все феномены исчезают и все критерии определения их” 
> ...





> “Есть монахи сфера, где ни земли ни воды ни огня ни воздуха ни сферы бесконечности пространства ни сферы бесконечности сознания ни сферы отсутствия всего ни сферы не восприятия и не невосприятия, ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца ни луны. И там, я говорю, нет рождения, нет длительности, нет прекращения, нет исчезновения, нет возникновения, без  поддержки, без основы, без опоры. Это и только это есть конец страдания” 
> Ud 8.1

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Шенпен

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post765410

----------

Алик (17.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (17.02.2019), Лидия (26.11.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


Для ответа на этот вопрос нужно обнаружить возникновение живого существа. Вся сансара коренится в неведении. А что такое неведение? Это всё многообразие заблуждений об усилиях, ведущих к счастью.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.02.2019), Монферран (18.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> С личностью ничего не происходит. Вот допустим, если обвести произвольную область на карте и условно назвать её как-нибудь, например «Зелёный район», это не значит, что в реальности возникнет некая сущность «Зелёный район». Аналогично, если некую группу дхарм условно назвали «живое существо», в реальности, ничего не возникло. Соответственно, если «Зелёный район» упразднить, или если группу дхарм перестать условно считать существом, ничего в реальности не прекратится и не исчезнет. Потому что ничего изначально не было.


Я не могу этого понять. .. Я же существую и я отлична от Вас. Иначе бы мне не нужно было бы вас ни о чем спрашивать. Ваше знание было бы моим, а мое Вашим. Не важно как меня назвать - существом, душой, набором психофизических характеристик - мое сознание отлично от сознания других. 
Исходя из ваших слов я сделала вывод, что я не перестану существовать и не исчезну, потому что меня изначально не существует. Но это взаимоисключающие понятия... Я часто читаю это утверждение, но не могу понять суть. 
Не существует меня в том виде как я себя представляю, но, объективно, я - есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не могу этого понять. .. Я же существую и я отлична от Вас. Иначе бы мне не нужно было бы вас ни о чем спрашивать. Ваше знание было бы моим, а мое Вашим. Не важно как меня назвать - существом, душой, набором психофизических характеристик - мое сознание отлично от сознания других. 
> Исходя из ваших слов я сделала вывод, что я не перестану существовать и не исчезну, потому что меня изначально не существует. Но это взаимоисключающие понятия... Я часто читаю это утверждение, но не могу понять суть. 
> Не существует меня в том виде как я себя представляю, но, объективно, я - есть.


"Я есть" - это цепляние за идею обособленности. Отбросить эту идею очень непросто. Но если исследовать эту идею снова и снова, обнаружится, что у этого "я" нет очевидных границ, очевидного содержания.

----------

Лидия (26.11.2019), Монферран (18.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Это не тотальный негилизм, просветление это оставление поганой души (эго) или проще ложного я, остается истинное. Неверно сказать что вас больше нет, нет только ложных о себе взглядов, что например вы собачка или человек. Вы становитесь самим собой - буддой. Мы обретаем счастье то есть отсутствие страдания а так же освобождаемся от перерождений. Счастье не удовольствие (суть которого страдание) а счастье есть радость и блаженство.


Спасибо. Я именно так себе и представляла "отсутствие себя". Я существует, но не в том виде как я привыкла. И после достижения нирваны мы продолжаем существовать, но уже в совершенном виде

----------

Алексей Л (18.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Интересно, если полностью отрицать "личность", как такое чего вообще никак нет, то куда девать напр.  одну из книг палийской Абхидхаммы:
*puggala*paññattipāḷi
И это ж коренная(мула) Типитака. 

Или напр. шестую главу Абхидхармакоша от Васубандху:
mārga*pudgala*nirdeśo

И как быть с личностями благородными (арйа пудгала) ?
А и с Буддой Шакьямуни, да и с другими Буддами ?

----------

Алексей Л (18.02.2019), Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Я хочу понять, что является конечной целью. В христианстве и других религиях все просто , цель - это достижение обители господа. Личность остается личностью.
> 
>  Мне иногда кажется, что смысл буддизма - умереть окончательно и бесповоротно. А что там за этой смертью? Ничего? Тишина и пустота?


Вот тут подробно, читать много, предупреждаю сразу - http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/Cantzyan/MPS.htm

----------


## Игорь Ю

А что в христианстве просто? мне, например, там ничего не понятно. теперь. В христианстве, на мой взгляд, просто тем, кто готов довольствоваться самым простым объяснением. 



> Мне иногда кажется, что смысл буддизма - умереть окончательно и  бесповоротно. А что там за этой смертью? Ничего? Тишина и пустота?


В некотором смысле практики и умирают. Даже есть ритуал в Монголии, когда уходят в пустыню намазавшись трупным жиром и позволяют птицам склевать и разорвать себя. Это ритуал отречения от эго, считается, что он является мощным инструментом к прекращению рождения. Идеалистический страх утратить личность, когда человек цепляется за привычные концепции, довольно мучителен, а вот когда эти концепции исчезают, и страх исчезает, становится очень просто и легко. Поэтому негативный оттенок восприятия учения об отсутствии я свойственен только тем, кто его (учение) не понимает.



> оставление поганой души (эго)


Это мне померещилось слово с ярко выраженной экспрессивной окраской? ну ладно...

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Опознать свою истинную природу)
> 
> Я так понимаю, Вы задаетесь этим вопросом, потому что Вас беспокоит, к чему Вы идете?


Не то чтобы меня это сильно беспокоило. Конечно не хочется терять свою личность и прекращать существование. Но объективно ход вещей не изменится от моих желаний и нежеланий.  Просто в Ламриме часто встречаю слова, что нужно выйти из колеса сансарного существования, а куда выйти не понимаю...

----------


## Лидия

> а дальше уходит или нет он в Нирвану


 В Нирвану это куда? это как буддистский рай?

----------


## Лидия

> "Или тогда в нем возникает сомнение относительно текущей жизни: "Существую ли я, или нет? Кто же я есть? Каким же образом я существую? Откуда же пришло это существо? Куда же оно отправится?
> ...
> Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. "
> 
> MN 2


Я не просто теоретизирую, я выполняю наказ Будды и моего учителя, а именно  изучаю учение Будды, а не беру его слова на веру.

----------


## Лидия

> Поэтому негативный оттенок восприятия учения об отсутствии я свойственен только тем, кто его (учение) не понимает.


Вот я его и не понимаю... И как понять не понимаю...

----------


## Лидия

Спасибо, что поделились ссылками. Буду изучать!

----------


## Хотсан

> Я не просто теоретизирую, я выполняю наказ Будды и моего учителя, а именно  изучаю учение Будды, а не беру его слова на веру.


Ага. В общем вопрос о самосущности "Я" - не существенный и вне предметной области тк не ведёт к практической цели.

----------


## Лидия

> Ок. В общем вопрос о самосущности "Я" - не существенный и вне предметной области тк не ведёт к практической цели.


Меня больше интересует вопрос, где я должна оказаться, когда выйду из колеса сансарного существования. Чисто с практической точки зрения. Ведь чтобы куда то прийти нужно знать куда идешь , иначе можно оказаться там и даже не узнать, что ты уже на месте. 
Сказано в Ламриме, что нужно выйти из круговерти перерождений. Я согласна выйти. Но куда?

----------


## Хотсан

> Я согласна выйти. Но куда?


Туда, где нет жажды "быть где-то". Вам никто не опишет нирвану лучше чем Будда. Разве что метафорически сказать что из сансары это может выглядеть как свобода от пространства и времени, от желаний и понятийной ограниченности. Конечно это просто образ. Лучше попробуйте сами уловить хотя бы отдаленные отблески этого состояния во время практики.

----------

Лидия (26.11.2019)

----------


## Монферран

Вопросы о наличии души и о ея спасении интересуют (христиан и прочих) до тех пор, покуда не понята анатта. Вопросы типа "где я окажусь" есть выражение заботы о мгновенном "я", о мнимом владельце. Так же, как на экране монитора пиксели формируют мгновенные образы и вопрос о том, куда отправится тот или иной образ с экрана, о его конечной остановке, выглядит абсурдом для понимающего его условность, так же и образ себя, как бы ни был дорог, лишь мгновенное собрание безличных форм. В них нет души, личностность есть не более чем иллюзия целостности множества разрозненных дхарм, ввиду цепляния за обособленное.

Анатта лаккхана сутта: Характеристика безличностности

----------


## PampKin Head

https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....002.than.html



> "There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... *This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'*
> 
> "As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him:* The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established*, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.
> 
> "*The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress.* As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."


Прошу обратить вниминие на то, что *I have no self* тоже в ряду прикольных представлений о самом себе, ведущее все в том же направлении. Посему все вот это ла-ла-ла-по-факту-ни-о-чем имеет вполне интересные последствия.

----------

Алексей Л (18.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Спасибо. Я именно так себе и представляла "отсутствие себя". Я существует, но не в том виде как я привыкла. И после достижения нирваны мы продолжаем существовать, но уже в совершенном виде


Есть тонкость, строго говоря Я не существует. Что такое Я - это представление (память) о самом себе, вот я есть такой то и такой то, вот мои отличительные признаки. Например, если вы полностью потеряете память то Я исчезнет, ненадолго пока не появится новое, если конечно это не просветление.
Ваша истинная сущность не имеет Я, вы это вы а не Я, Я всегда ложно так как природу Ума ничем не описать, любое описание лишь ограничивает, словами не передать, как вкус устриц.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я согласна выйти. Но куда?


К себе домой, освобождаемся в основу, читайте что такое природа Ума https://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?...ferrerid=12125

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Артур Гуахо (18.02.2019), ПавелПас (18.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не то чтобы меня это сильно беспокоило. Конечно не хочется терять свою личность и прекращать существование. Но объективно ход вещей не изменится от моих желаний и нежеланий.  Просто в Ламриме часто встречаю слова, что нужно выйти из колеса сансарного существования, а куда выйти не понимаю...


А Вы сами то к чему искреннее стремитесь ?

В буддизме ведь не то, что назвался буддистом - полезай в короб.
Важна и личная мировоззренческая мотивация. Так один и тотже метод может привести в этой жизни и к Нирване, и к "Вступлению в Поток", и просто к хорошему послесмертию, да и просто к уменьшению переживания страдательности в этой жизни. И всё это прекрасные хорошие цели и на одной дороге - всё это благо. 
Но к чему дойдёт человек обусловлено искренней мотивацией, внутренними способностями и внешними условиями. (что всё также  развиваемо и простраиваемо).

(п.с. возможно даже используя буддийские методы проблемы нажить, если не в ту сторону мотивация направлена будет, не к благому, не к позитивному, к нехорошему, к не здоровому.  правильная естественная здоровая мотивация нужна к благу, счастью, уменьшению (а то и прекращению) страдательных переживаний. о чём и Далай Лама-джи постоянно напоминает, практически каждое учение на котором западные люди присутствуют с этого начинает)
(п.с. п.с. ну а по Вашему стартовому вопросу предложу ка ещё это:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh82t9jmR0k
и это - не поддавайтесь "на слабо", типа "вот именно таким должен быть ""правильный" буддист"". стремитесь именно к здоровому, позитивному, полезному, благому и взращивайте укрепляйте развивайте именно такую естественную мотивацию)

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019)

----------


## Алик

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


"Кто понял жизнь, тот больше не спешит,
 Смакует каждый миг и наблюдает:
 Как спит ребенок, молится старик,
Как дождь идёт, и как снежинка тает." 
О. Хайям

----------

Лидия (18.02.2019), ПавелПас (18.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

@*Лидия Попова*, два вопроса: 1) Вы читаете по-английски? 2) У вас не появилось за это время тантрического посвящения?

Если вы читаете по-английски и тантрического посвящения у вас нет, то почитайте текст во вложении. Это из девятого тома "Сокровищницы познаваемого" Джамгона Конгтрула, там он дает описание "конечной станции" с позиций сутраяны. Немного схоластично, зато понятно.

Journey And Goal.pdf

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2019), Лидия (18.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------


## Лидия

> А Вы сами то к чему искреннее стремитесь ?


Весь день думала к чему я искренне стремлюсь. Я стремилась избавиться от страданий и наслаждаться. Потом я поняла, нужно стремиться не к наслаждению , а к счастью. А потом увидела человека , который любит всех живых существ. И почувствовала, что он  полностью счастлив и совершенно удовлетворен. Я хочу открыть в себе источник чистой любви ко всем существам, хочу научиться любить их и сострадать им. 
И я совершенно не хочу быть "правильным буддистом" и ищу то, что близко мне и что во мне откликается. 
Спасибо вам.

----------

Alex (19.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2019), Шавырин (19.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> @*Лидия Попова*, два вопроса: 1) Вы читаете по-английски? 2) У вас не появилось за это время тантрического посвящения?
> 
> Если вы читаете по-английски и тантрического посвящения у вас нет, то почитайте текст во вложении. Это из девятого тома "Сокровищницы познаваемого" Джамгона Конгтрула, там он дает описание "конечной станции" с позиций сутраяны. Немного схоластично, зато понятно.
> 
> Journey And Goal.pdf


Спасибо вам большое. К сожалению, по английски не читаю и посвящения у меня нет.

----------


## Лидия

> Еще об окончательной ниббане http://saddhamma.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=17


Мне страшно стало от того, что я прочитала. Неужели есть такие люди, которые хотят умереть навечно и не испытывать больше ничего.

----------

Alex (19.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (19.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> https://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm


Спасибо. Это очень интересно.  Будда умеет интриговать. Не удивлюсь, если и Бог есть, просто Будда решил о нем не говорить...

----------


## Шавырин

> Мне страшно стало от того, что я прочитала. Неужели есть такие люди, которые хотят умереть навечно и не испытывать больше ничего.


Вы будете смеяться , но есть ...

Только это уже не-люди  :Frown:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне страшно стало от того, что я прочитала. Неужели есть такие люди, которые хотят умереть навечно и не испытывать больше ничего.


Конечно есть. Мне в своё время потребовалась значительная умственная работа, чтобы понять, что может быть что-то более желанное, чем не быть.

----------

Лидия (26.11.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Мне страшно стало от того, что я прочитала. Неужели есть такие люди, которые хотят умереть навечно и не испытывать больше ничего.


Для этого нужно глубоко постигнуть первую Истину Арьев о дуккхе. Кто ее постиг, тот понимает, что любая форма существования неудовлетворительна, потому что непостоянна, обусловлена, а также страдательна, либо потенциально страдательна в будущем, в случае высших небесных миров, в которых нет страданий, но жизнь там рано или поздно заканчивается и происходит падение в страдательные миры.

Арахант отбрасывает жажду существования:




> "Я называю брахманом того, 
> кто, как луна без пятен,	
> чист, безмятежен, невзволнован, 
> у кого угасла радость существования".
> 
> Дхаммапада


Пока есть жажда (танха) и привязанность (упадана), значит есть (и будет) неудовлетворенность, а также следующее рождение и бесчисленные страдания. 




> "Если вы смотрите на жизнь как на тюрьму и видите, что она есть тюрьма, то надо сказать, что вы достаточно хорошо знаете природную истину. Большинство людей, однако, смотрят на жизнь как на нечто, несущее удовольствия, как на возможность веселиться. Они желают жить ради наслаждений жизни. Тогда они оказываются поглощены в жизнь, влюблены в неё, в результате чего она превращается в тюрьму.
> 
> Если мы видим жизнь как тюрьму – значит, мы увидели упадану в этой жизни. Если мы не увидели упадану в жизни, мы не увидим, что жизнь – это тюрьма, и мы будем рады думать вместо этого, что жизнь – это рай. Это потому, что в жизни есть так много вещей, которые удовлетворяют нас, обманывают нас и завладевают нами; однако, во всём том, что мы находим удовлетворительным, приятным, привлекательным и влюбляющим, также будет присутствовать упадана. Эта вещь становится тюрьмой".
> 
> Аджан Буддадаса


P.S. Если вы не видите, тотальной страдательности существования, значит вы еще не готовы устремиться к ниббане. Но ничего страшного, в буддизме еще есть путь веры и накопления заслуг. Если будете верить в камму, перерождения и Три Драгоценности, соблюдать пять правил поведения для мирян: 1. не убивать живых существ, 2. не брать того, что вам не дано, 3. не насиловать, не изменять и не вести развратную жизнь, 4. не лгать, 5. не употреблять алкоголь, а также развивать доброту, щедрость и сострадание, то гарантированно в следующей жизни родитесь, либо в хорошей семье в человеческом мире, либо в одном из небесных райских миров.

----------

Алексей Л (19.02.2019), Алик (19.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

Имеют ли практический смысл пространные рассуждения (обобщения) , по вопросу "что там за порогом" , если даже сны у каждого свои ?

----------

Евгений по (19.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

Половина ответивших забыли, что мы в разделе «Гелуг», а не «Тхеравада», «Ньингма» или «Буддизм, как я его понимаю».

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (19.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Алик

> Мне страшно стало от того, что я прочитала. Неужели есть такие люди, которые хотят умереть навечно и не испытывать больше ничего.


Когда я узнал, что все атомы, из которых состою, рождены в недрах звезд, которые затем взорвались, рассеялись пылью, и только через миллиарды лет решили объединиться в новую комбинацию, мне стало страшно - насколько же я невообразимо старый. А потом ничё - привык). И, когда это тело умрёт, то для атомов, из которых оно состоит, ничего не изменится. Просто они тут-же сложатся в какую-нибудь новую  головоломку.

----------


## Лидия

> Половина ответивших забыли, что мы в разделе «Гелуг», а не «Тхеравада», «Ньингма» или «Буддизм, как я его понимаю».


Я специально задала вопрос в разделе Гелуг, чтоб получить ответ в духе той традиции , которую я изучаю, но запуталась еще больше))) Но ведь истинная реальность объективна. В реальности нас всех ждет одно и то же , независимо от наших верований. Не может буддист традиции гелуг умереть, достигнув нирваны и сохранить сознание, а буддист другой традиции, попадет в ту же нирвану и умрет навсегда. Абсолютно глупый разговор, который путает меня еще больше. Наверное, так и должно быть, чтоб я не задавала вопросы на которые нет ответа.

----------


## Лидия

Господа буддисты, вы  даете разные ответы на мой вопрос))) Как вы думаете только один из вас прав или все одновременно?

----------


## Монферран

> https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi....002.than.html
> 
> 
> Прошу обратить вниминие на то, что *I have no self* тоже в ряду прикольных представлений о самом себе, ведущее все в том же направлении. Посему все вот это ла-ла-ла-по-факту-ни-о-чем имеет вполне интересные последствия.


Сие воззрение есть проявление все того же цепляния, озабоченности. Отрицание, как и утверждение - крайность. Срединный путь не касается крайностей. Нигилистическое отрицание подобно тому, как человек отрицает наличие причудливых образов животных или лица, создаваемых облаками или пылью, как будто их-там-нет. Конечно же, их-там-есть, только они условны.

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

Смотрите, Лидия: вы очень правильно сформулировали предмет разговора как "конечная станция". Конечная станция поезда зависит от того, куда он едет - поэтому в зависимости от выбранного направления движения вполне может быть несколько "конечных станций", из чего, разумеется, никоим образом не следует их равнозначность для конкретного путешественника: если вам, например, надо в Кукуевку, то, как вы мне ни расписывайте красоты этого чудного места, я все равно куплю билет на поезд, идущий в Бубуевку, не так ли?

Разные направления буддизма действительно очень по-разному описывают конечную цель (а отсюда - и методы её достижения), а попытки примирить сто пятьсот разных взглядов неизбежно заканчиваются возникновением фантастических нежизнеспособных дхарма-тянитолкаев. Поэтому я всегда говорю, что тхеравада и (условный) тибетский буддизм - по сути, разные религии: с разным каноном, разными целями, во многом разными методами и т.д. Возможно, именно благодаря этому я никогда не спорю с тхеравадинами, а, напротив, пребываю с ними (как правило) в мире, дружбе и взаимоуважении.

Жаль, что вы не читаете по-английски; выложенный мной отрывок очень толковый и в то же время краткий. Попробую в паре слов сделать "сущностное резюме" (прошу не кидать в меня тяжелыми предметами, понятно, что это будет неизбежное упрощение).

При достижении состояния Будды двойственное омраченное сознание (вернее, сознани*я* - ум не рассматривается в буддизме как нечто целостное и постоянное) замещается недвойственными "изначальными мудростями". И то, и другое возникает из нейтральной "всеобщей основы" (NB - я не уверен, что учение о "всеобщей основе" разделяется приверженцами школы гелуг), благодаря чему, собственно. и является возможным выход за пределы обусловленного существования. "Мудрость" в отличие от "сознания" лишена двойственного противопоставления цепляющегося за познаваемые объекты познающего субъекта и этих самых объектов. Благодаря этому в уме (если можно назвать это "умом" в строгом смысле) Будды полностью отсутствуют как пристрастие, неприязнь и безразличие, так и условия для их возникновения, т.е. состояние Будды является необратимым.

Будда существует как нераздельное единство трех "тел" или, если угодно "образов существования" (с оговоркой, что о "существовании" мы здесь говорим весьма условно, т.к. Будда запределен дихотомии бытие/небытие) - дхармакаи, самбхогакаи и нирманакаи, причем как нирманакая он может проявляться одновременно в бесчисленных формах. При этом состояние Будды обладает неисчислимыми благими качествами.

Повторю, это все очень схематично и неизбежно упрощенно. И да, в воззрении ваджраяны есть свои весьма важные моменты, вносящие коррективы в то, что я сейчас написал, но раз вы (во всяком случае, пока) тантру не практикуете, нечего и голову забивать.

Кстати, поиском по форуму можно найти несколько крайне интересных тем, посвященных как раз вашему вопросу.

Удачи!

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Господа буддисты, вы  даете разные ответы на мой вопрос))) Как вы думаете только один из вас прав или все одновременно?


Выбор за вами  :Smilie: ))

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

А где Пема, почему она молчит, ее школа все-таки, столько Ламрим зубрила, должно от зубов отскакивать

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А где Пема, почему она молчит, ее школа все-таки, столько Ламрим зубрила, должно от зубов отскакивать


Уже отскочило. https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post823252

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Господа буддисты, вы  даете разные ответы на мой вопрос))) Как вы думаете только один из вас прав или все одновременно?


Одновременно. Истинная реальность может и объективна, но концептуально невыразима.

Буддист может попасть в нирвану и исчезнуть в некотором смысле, потому что он изначально не существует, а только кажется. Но может и «сохранить сознание», потому что сознание, которое изначально не существует, не может и исчезнуть. Есть тонкости, считать ли элементы, которые составляют личность, реальными или считать их тоже иллюзорными; считать ли природу будды абсолютно пустой, или считать её не содержащей ничего остального, кроме природы будды.

А во всём остальном нужно исходить из того, что вам лично ближе. Понимание приходит постепенно, сейчас вы думаете так, потом будете думать иначе. Например, вы боитесь умереть навсегда. Можете тогда объяснить себе, что вы не умрёте. Вы всё равно пока не понимаете, что вы такое, а как поймёте, так вопрос сам по себе отпадёт. Или, если не хотите возиться со своими страхами, наоборот, объясните себе, что вы совсем умрёте, хорошенько представьте, как может быть, когда вас не будет, и перестанете бояться. Все страхи — от неизвестности, от непонимания. А смысл буддийской практики в том, чтобы понимать. А если что-то вызывает непреодолимый когнитивный диссонанс, и у вас нет никого, кому вы доверяете, и кто бы заверил вас, что этот когнитивный диссонанс — это нормально и так должно быть, можете оставить его пока как нечто непонятное, и обопритесь на понимание, которое вам конкретно доступно на данный момент.

----------

Доня (19.02.2019), Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

> Господа буддисты, вы  даете разные ответы на мой вопрос))) Как вы думаете только один из вас прав или все одновременно?


Это потому, что каждый из нас по своему пытается Вам помочь и ответить на Ваш вопрос созвучным Вам образом.)

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Спасибо вам большое за помощь! Я очень рада, что вас встретила а своем жизненном пути!

----------

Alex (19.02.2019)

----------


## Абхиван

> Смотрите, Лидия: вы очень правильно сформулировали предмет разговора как "конечная станция". Конечная станция поезда зависит от того, куда он едет - поэтому в зависимости от выбранного направления движения вполне может быть несколько "конечных станций", из чего, разумеется, никоим образом не следует их равнозначность для конкретного путешественника: если вам, например, надо в Кукуевку, то, как вы мне ни расписывайте красоты этого чудного места, я все равно куплю билет на поезд, идущий в Бубуевку, не так ли?
> 
> Разные направления буддизма действительно очень по-разному описывают конечную цель (а отсюда - и методы её достижения), а попытки примирить сто пятьсот разных взглядов неизбежно заканчиваются возникновением фантастических нежизнеспособных дхарма-тянитолкаев. Поэтому я всегда говорю, что тхеравада и (условный) тибетский буддизм - по сути, разные религии: с разным каноном, разными целями, во многом разными методами и т.д. Возможно, именно благодаря этому я никогда не спорю с тхеравадинами, а, напротив, пребываю с ними (как правило) в мире, дружбе и взаимоуважении.
> 
> Жаль, что вы не читаете по-английски; выложенный мной отрывок очень толковый и в то же время краткий. Попробую в паре слов сделать "сущностное резюме" (прошу не кидать в меня тяжелыми предметами, понятно, что это будет неизбежное упрощение).
> 
> При достижении состояния Будды двойственное омраченное сознание (вернее, сознани*я* - ум не рассматривается в буддизме как нечто целостное и постоянное) замещается недвойственными "изначальными мудростями". И то, и другое возникает из нейтральной "всеобщей основы" (NB - я не уверен, что учение о "всеобщей основе" разделяется приверженцами школы гелуг), благодаря чему, собственно. и является возможным выход за пределы обусловленного существования. "Мудрость" в отличие от "сознания" лишена двойственного противопоставления цепляющегося за познаваемые объекты познающего субъекта и этих самых объектов. Благодаря этому в уме (если можно назвать это "умом" в строгом смысле) Будды полностью отсутствуют как пристрастие, неприязнь и безразличие, так и условия для их возникновения, т.е. состояние Будды является необратимым.
> 
> Будда существует как нераздельное единство трех "тел" или, если угодно "образов существования" (с оговоркой, что о "существовании" мы здесь говорим весьма условно, т.к. Будда запределен дихотомии бытие/небытие) - дхармакаи, самбхогакаи и нирманакаи, причем как нирманакая он может проявляться одновременно в бесчисленных формах. При этом состояние Будды обладает неисчислимыми благими качествами.
> ...


По-моему, ж/д путь для всех школ " постепенного " буддизма один. Просто тхеравадины раньше выходят, не доехав до конечной станции. Все-таки "Архат" не равно "Будда". Тхеравадины следят за заблуждающимся сознанием. Оно исчезло, значит, тхеравадин приехал. Последователи махаяны едут дальше, уничтожая завесы, скрывающие всеведение Будды. Да и поезд, мне кажется, у всех тоже один. Нет двух первых поворотов колеса Дхармы ( одного для тхеравады, а другого для махаяны ).

----------

Alex (19.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (19.02.2019), Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> По-моему, ж/д путь для всех школ " постепенного " буддизма один. Просто тхеравадины раньше выходят, не доехав до конечной станции. Все-таки "Архат" не равно "Будда". Тхеравадины следят за заблуждающимся сознанием. Оно исчезло, значит, тхеравадин приехал. Последователи махаяны едут дальше, уничтожая завесы, скрывающие всеведение Будды. Да и поезд, мне кажется, у всех тоже один. Нет двух первых поворотов колеса Дхармы ( одного для тхеравады, а другого для махаяны ).


Это позиция махаяны. А с позиции тхеравады, поезд и Путь вывозящий из сансары - только один, который Будда запустил. Ну а со временем, спустя столетия и тысячелетия, люди которые не поняли этого Пути и не захотели его принимать, придумали собственные воображаемые поезда, и думают, что куда-то на них едут  :Smilie:

----------


## ПавелПас

> Господа буддисты, вы  даете разные ответы на мой вопрос)))


Тебе будут голову морочить пока сама так не научишься - одновременно видеть всюду по 2-3 противоречащие друг другу абсолютные истины. Сначала тебе будет страшно от такой шизы, но потом сама себе скажешь "а пофиг" и пойдёшь чай пить пирожными закусывая. Если чай получится вкусным, то значит это и будет ответ на все твои вопросы. Вселенная отлично существует, даже если её не пытаеться понимать. Собственно, я только что ответил что есть конечная цель. Пойду и я чайку попью.
(сорян, не знаю как с Гелунгом быть)

----------


## Alex

> Половина ответивших забыли, что мы в разделе «Гелуг», а не «Тхеравада»...





> Я специально задала вопрос в разделе Гелуг, чтоб получить ответ в духе той традиции , которую я изучаю...





> А с позиции тхеравады...


Чешется?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019), Шенпен (19.02.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Ответ, опще-то, дан словами Будды (это такой оригинальный дядька на танках, которому надо, наверное, только молиться и подносить металлические изделия, посыпаннные вчерашним рисом с недоделанными Сваровски). 

Хотя да, Шакьямуни не был гелукпинцем (куда ж ему до Дзонкапы или Побонки). Но и тхеравадином он тоже не был, пичалька. Наверное, данный автор в разделе "Гелуг" не совсем уместен.

----------


## Alex

Так уж получилось, что об учении Шакьямуни мы знаем из текстов. А разные традиции считают авторитетными разные тексты.

----------


## PampKin Head

Но никогда не слышал, что в Гелук эти две сутры считались бы не авторитетными. (они в Кангьюре присутствуют)

----------


## Alex

"Эти две сутры" - это какие? Мы вообще о чем спорим, кстати?

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Эти две сутры" - это какие? Мы вообще о чем спорим, кстати?


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post823256

cутра поворота колеса учениямалая сутра о советах малункье

----------


## Alex

А. Ну тогда понятно, вопросов нет.

----------


## Алсу

С т.з. Тантры 


> пока не понимаете, что вы такое


 понимание, что вы такое, замещается совершенно другим /вообще/, у которого и нет этих страхов /совсем/.




> А смысл буддийской практики в том, чтобы понимать.


Только в Сутре.

----------

Алексей Л (20.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

Так топикстартер и спрашивает про позицию Сутры.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Все-таки "Архат" не равно "Будда"


Будда - это Архат на махаянских "стероидах". )))

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Алсу

> Так топикстартер и спрашивает про позицию Сутры.


Да там походу уже и про гелугпу спрашивали.

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Гелукпинская Сутра - она особая (вспоминая работу Побонки, корректора сутр)

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

> То есть меня не существует? Но в данный момент я мыслю и идентифицирую себя от окружающего мира. А что со мной станет при достижении нирваны?


Вы существуете. Но есть заблуждение в том, кого вы считаете собой. Представтье жёсткий диск у компьютера. На нём стоит операционная система «виндовс». В силу заблуждения Вы считате, что Ваша сущность – это «виндовс». Во время смерти она стирается, и записывается новая операционная система – напр., «линукс». Теперь у вас новая жизнь, и Вы считаете, что вы – это линукс. Но суть в том, что вы – это жёсткий диск. Операционные системы записываются и стираются, жёсткий диск – неизменен. В нашем случае личность – это операционная система. Сейчас вы считаете себя Лидией, у вас есть история вашей жизни, ваши радости и горести, вопросы, сожаления, устремления, надежды, страхи  и т.п. То, что в буддизме называется страданием (дукха) – это беспокойство, тревога, связанная с нашей маниакальной озабоченностью своими ожиданиями, нуждами, надеждами, чаяниями и страхами. Мы постоянно неудовлетворены, мы хотим чего-то большего, нам чего-то нехватает постоянно. Как только мы осознаем, что наша подлинная, истинная природа – это не этот набор страхов, ожиданий и устремлений, который движется к неминуемому исчезновению, а нечто изначальное и всегда присутствующее, мы освободимся от этих страданий…






> Я хочу понять, что является конечной целью. В христианстве и других религиях все просто , цель - это достижение обители господа. Личность остается личностью.
>  Мне иногда кажется, что смысл буддизма - умереть окончательно и бесповоротно. А что там за этой смертью? Ничего? Тишина и пустота?


На мой взгляд, это неверные представления. Сущее едино и оно одно для всех. Не может быть так, чтобы буддисты отправлялись в одну сторону, суфии – во вторую, даосы – в третью, христиане – в четвёртую и т.д. Уже где-то эту мысль высказывал, но повторю ещё раз: убеждён, что любой подлинно духовный путь приводит к одному и тому же - можно назвать это осознанием истинной природы вещей. Почитайте, напр., стихи Омара Хаяма. Уэсиба Морихей, основатель айкидо, сказал замечательные слова: «Чтобы прийти к высшей правде, нужно непрерывно и всем сердцем добиваться искренности». На мой взгляд, это лекало для любого духовного пути. Мы все – мастера самообмана, и искренность перед самим собой – это ключевой момент в любом пути духовного саморазвития.







> И что там после этого прекращения? Вечное блаженство?


Можно сказать и так. Представьте, что вас долго мучила какая-то проблема, мешала жить, сидела, как заноза в мозгу. И вот однажды к Вам пришло решение. Вы испытываете радость и огромное облегчение, как камень с души упал, дышать стало легче всё вдруг стало ясным и простым. Понимание истины приносит облегчение. Понимание высшей Истины приносит высшее облегчение)






> Я не могу этого понять. .. Я же существую и я отлична от Вас. Иначе бы мне не нужно было бы вас ни о чем спрашивать. Ваше знание было бы моим, а мое Вашим. Не важно как меня назвать - существом, душой, набором психофизических характеристик - мое сознание отлично от сознания других. Исходя из ваших слов я сделала вывод, что я не перестану существовать и не исчезну, потому что меня изначально не существует. Но это взаимоисключающие понятия... Я часто читаю это утверждение, но не могу понять суть. 
> Не существует меня в том виде как я себя представляю, но, объективно, я - есть.


Это потому, что мы окованы иллюзией) На самом деле, мы – части единого целого. Предстватье, что вы – цветок на кусте розы. Из-за иллюзии, Вы считаете, что Вы – обособлены: вот вы – бутон, вот Вы – свежий цветок, вот Вы – увядающий цветок, ваши лепестки падают и вот Вы завидуете соседним свежим цветкам. Но по сути, мы все – части единого куста розы. Если Ваше обособленное восприятие «я-цветок» исчезнет, но вы успете за свою жизнь осознать, что «я-куст розы», вы достигнете Нирваны) великому изначальному кусту розы не грозит исчезновение)







> Не то чтобы меня это сильно беспокоило. Конечно не хочется терять свою личность и прекращать существование. Но объективно ход вещей не изменится от моих желаний и нежеланий.  Просто в Ламриме часто встречаю слова, что нужно выйти из колеса сансарного существования, а куда выйти не понимаю...


Конечно, не хочется! Не хочется никому, поскольку эго хочет пребывать всегда, лелеять свою неповторимость и уникальность, а тут – нате вам, меня  собираются стереть, уничтожить без следа всю эту индивидальность, нажитую непосильным трудом. Но – увы, эго – это лишь иллюзия своей исключительности и обособленности.






> В Нирвану это куда? это как буддистский рай?


Нирвана – это достижение своей истинной природы. Когда Вы – это действительно Вы, укогда вы поняли, кто Вы на самом деле.






> Меня больше интересует вопрос, где я должна оказаться, когда выйду из колеса сансарного существования. Чисто с практической точки зрения. Ведь чтобы куда то прийти нужно знать куда идешь , иначе можно оказаться там и даже не узнать, что ты уже на месте. 
> Сказано в Ламриме, что нужно выйти из круговерти перерождений. Я согласна выйти. Но куда?


Это состояние Вашей подлинной изначальной природы, а не какое-то место во Вселенной. Как мне это видится, нет этого "куда".  Что дальше происходит с теми, кто достиг этого состояния? Я думаю, они продолжают свой путь в какой-то иной всеведующей форме на благо других, чтобы помочь и им достичь этого состояния.





> …А потом увидела человека , который любит всех живых существ. И почувствовала, что он  полностью счастлив и совершенно удовлетворен. Я хочу открыть в себе источник чистой любви ко всем существам, хочу научиться любить их и сострадать им. 
> И я совершенно не хочу быть "правильным буддистом" и ищу то, что близко мне и что во мне откликается. 
> Спасибо вам.


Какой прекрасный пример!
И тут же вы сами даёте ответ на все ваши вопросы! _Вы хотите открыть в себе источник чистой любви ко всем существам, хотите научиться любить их и сострадать им_. Это же и есть самое главное, всё остальное – второстепенные вещи. Если вы будете искренне стремиться воплотить это намерение, стать таким человеком, то всё остальное приложится само собой, даже беспокоиться не надо. Повторю, это – самое главное! Остальные обстоятельства: какую вы выбирете школу буддизма, какие практики, или даже решите стать православной, не имеет ключевого значение. Главное – это стремление научиться любить, стремление помогать и приносить пользу всем живым существам. Как только Вы утвердитесь внутренне в этом выборе, встанет вопрос – а как помогать? Для того, чтобы понимать, как помогать, и требуется духовный путь – некий свод шагов и действий, приводящий к цели. Именно поэтому в тибетском буддизме ещё до того, как ученику начнут объяснять какие-то практики, медитации, визуализации и т.п., ему предлагают поразмышлять над состраданием ко всем живым существам, над мотивацией предпринимаего им Пути, над тем, что он будет духовно расти, чтобы получить возможность помогать живым существам..

Вообще, Лидия, все Ваши вопросы абсолютно правомерны и уместны. К сожалению, вот так вот нахрапом найти ответы на них не получится ни Вам самой, ни в ответах других людей. Люди тратят время всей своей жизни, что понять те вещи, о которых вы спрашиваете. Нирвана – это когда больше нет вопросов. Некоторые другие люди – тот же Виктор Пелевин – пишут целые произведения, пытаясь в метафоричной форме помочь людям найти эти ответы. Как бы сейчас для Вас не было мучительно не знать и не понимать – надо расслабиться. Попробуйте ненадолго махнуть на все эти вопросы рукой и просто пребывать в покое). Остановитесь на чём-то простом и понятном для Вас сейчас, в чём Вы точно уверены. Как вариант, поговорить искренно с тем человеком из Вашего примера. Он наверняка захочет вам помочь)

Успехов вам и любви :Smilie: 



P.S. всё озвученное – не более, чем моё скромное мнение.

----------

Алексей Л (21.02.2019), Евгений по (20.02.2019), Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Алсу

> Гелукпинская Сутра - она особая (вспоминая работу Побонки, корректора сутр)


Емс
Есть у него и махамудра-тантра,  но саму Тантру он никогда не отменял.

----------

Лидия (19.02.2019)

----------


## Руфус

Конечная цель это полное угасание своего Я. Вы должны прекратить проявляться. Вместо этого должна быть реализация божества. То есть проявляться вместо вас должно божество.

----------


## Алик

> Меня больше интересует вопрос, где я должна оказаться, когда выйду из колеса сансарного существования. Чисто с практической точки зрения. Ведь чтобы куда то прийти нужно знать куда идешь , иначе можно оказаться там и даже не узнать, что ты уже на месте. 
> Сказано в Ламриме, что нужно выйти из круговерти перерождений. Я согласна выйти. Но куда?


Мастер Дхармы школы дзен Кван Ум Олег Шук говорил, что люди, научившись быть здесь и сейчас, думают , что дальше есть что-то еще и теряют это чувство осознанности. Дзен-Мастер Сунг Сан ( основатель этой школы) формулировал это так : Что ты делаешь прямо сейчас? Просто делай это! Не проверяй себя!
Если делать то, что делаешь прямо сейчас на 100 %, то вы уже Будда.

----------

Won Soeng (19.02.2019), Лидия (19.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Успехов вам и любви


Спасибо вам большое за подробные разъяснения! Мне все стало гораздо понятнее. Конечно не все еще уложилось в моей голове, но следуя вашему совету я просто расслаблюсь и займусь любимыми делами)

----------


## Лидия

> По-моему, ж/д путь для всех школ " постепенного " буддизма один. Просто тхеравадины раньше выходят, не доехав до конечной станции. Все-таки "Архат" не равно "Будда". Тхеравадины следят за заблуждающимся сознанием. Оно исчезло, значит, тхеравадин приехал. Последователи махаяны едут дальше, уничтожая завесы, скрывающие всеведение Будды. Да и поезд, мне кажется, у всех тоже один. Нет двух первых поворотов колеса Дхармы ( одного для тхеравады, а другого для махаяны ).


Я тоже считаю , что поезд один и конечный пункт высадки тоже один. И мы будем перерождаться и совершенствоваться до тех пор пока не окажемся там. Кто-то раньше , кто-то позже. Кто-то решит нарвать цветов на полянке и отстанет от поезда. кто-то напьется в вагоне-ресторане)) Но поезд так и будет следовать по заданному маршруту и подбирать опоздавших и отвлекшихся.

----------


## Шавырин

> Дзен-Мастер Сунг Сан ( основатель этой школы) формулировал это так : Что ты делаешь прямо сейчас? Просто делай это! *Не проверяй себя!*


 :Facepalm: 

Это или бред , или ошибка перевода .  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Это или бред , или ошибка перевода .


Ну куда уж Сунг Сану до вас.

----------

Алексей Л (20.02.2019), ПавелПас (20.02.2019), Шавырин (19.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это или бред , или ошибка перевода .


Это часто повторяющееся учение в школе Кван Ум. От нескольких учителей слышал не по одному разу. И в общем в дзен это довольно традиционное учение. Ваш ум - змея, у которой много ног. Другая форма сказать то же самое.

Вы видите эти буквы? Вам не нужно проверять это. То, что Вы можете их увидеть и прочитать - не вызывает сомнения. Так же необходимо смотреть в ум. Не сомневаясь. То, что Вы наблюдаете - это то, что Вы наблюдаете. Не нужно ожиданий, не нужно сомнений. Просто наблюдайте, исследуйте, верьте тому, что видите в уме момент за моментом.

----------

Алик (19.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019), Шавырин (19.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ваш ум - змея, у которой много ног.


Довольно серьёзное заявление , в отношении понимания ума других людей ...

Вы не находите ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Довольно серьёзное заявление , в отношении понимания ума других людей ...
> 
> Вы не находите ?


Это метафора на разнообразные непрекращающиеся размышления. Яблоко красное. С желтыми вкрапинками. С темным пятнышком. Зеленоватое у хвостика. И так - без конца. Ум снова и снова делает шажок, еще шажок, еще, не удовлетворяется ясностью увиденного, оплетает это мыслями.

----------

Алик (20.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вы видите эти буквы? Вам не нужно проверять это.


Вы ,возможно мне и не поверите , но я стараюсь проверять это , дабы ошибок в написании избежать  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Это метафора на разнообразные непрекращающиеся размышления. Яблоко красное. С желтыми вкрапинками. С темным пятнышком. Зеленоватое у хвостика. И так - без конца. Ум снова и снова делает шажок, еще шажок, еще, не удовлетворяется ясностью увиденного, оплетает это мыслями.


Бред.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бред.


Когда много разных мыслей - пазл никак не складывается. Вы слишком заморочены мышлением и его оценками. Бред, не бред - какая разница? Вы либо видите ясно и знаете это, либо Вам этого мало и Ваш ум словно обезьяна прыгает с ветки на ветку, не зная покоя и Вы не знаете, как его обуздать.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы ,возможно мне и не поверите , но я стараюсь проверять это , дабы ошибок в написании избежать


Видите, Ваш ум не удовлетворен тем, что Вы ясно видите. Вы тут же прыгнули в другую ситуацию, оправдывая потребность проверять и перепроверять. Зачем-то задумались не о видении букв, а о избегании ошибок в написании.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Зачем-то задумались не о видении букв, а о избегании ошибок в написании.


Привычка , выработанная годами  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Это метафора на разнообразные непрекращающиеся размышления. Яблоко красное. С желтыми вкрапинками. С темным пятнышком. Зеленоватое у хвостика. И так - без конца. Ум снова и снова делает шажок, еще шажок, еще, не удовлетворяется ясностью увиденного, оплетает это мыслями.


Всякое ли блуждание внимания в стремлении доопределить недоопределенное есть мышление?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всякое ли блуждание внимания в стремлении доопределить недоопределенное есть мышление?


Мышление - термин, который можно определить по разному. Будда же учит так: с заблуждениями возникают стремления. Со стремлениями возникают сознания. 

Блуждание - и есть проявленная неудовлетворенность, страдание. Неуспокоенность, беспокойство, неудовлетворенность покоем, поиски удовлетворенности, которая достигается и удерживается.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Привычка , выработанная годами


Исследуйте эту привычку и ее питание.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Мышление - термин, который можно определить по разному. Будда же учит так: с заблуждениями возникают стремления. Со стремлениями возникают сознания. 
> 
> Блуждание - и есть проявленная неудовлетворенность, страдание. Неуспокоенность, беспокойство, неудовлетворенность покоем, поиски удовлетворенности, которая достигается и удерживается.


Вышеупомянутая метафора об уме - змее с ногами - относится к возникновению любых типов сознаний? Сознанию глаза, сознанию уха и т.д.? Или сомнения и проверка связаны непосредственно только с воображаемыми образами?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вышеупомянутая метафора об уме - змее с ногами - относится к возникновению любых типов сознаний? Сознанию глаза, сознанию уха и т.д.? Или сомнения и проверка связаны непосредственно только с воображаемыми образами?


Это не отделяется в полной мере. Но в основном именно о сознании мысли. Так же говорят: собака бежит за костью. Это значит, что ум не пребывает в покое, бдительно охраняя двери чувств. Он увлекается объектами из всех дверей. Но именно мышление является главным препятствием для бдительной охраны дверей чувств. Попробуйте сидеть как кошка у норки, сторожащая мышь. Мышление этому помеха. Легко увлечься воспоминаниями или фантазиями и мышь ускользнет.

----------

Алик (20.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разные направления буддизма действительно очень по-разному описывают конечную цель (а отсюда - и методы её достижения), а попытки примирить сто пятьсот разных взглядов неизбежно заканчиваются возникновением фантастических нежизнеспособных дхарма-тянитолкаев. Поэтому я всегда говорю, что тхеравада и (условный) тибетский буддизм - по сути, разные религии: с разным каноном, разными целями, во многом разными методами и т.д.


Да ну, это позиция "англичан". По сути - разделяй и властвуй и толкай что то своё.
А те, кто не находиться во вражде - не нуждаются и в примирение. Разве, что их предварительно намеренно  лбами столкнуть.
Изложенное в Абхидхармакоше тоже что и в Абхидхамма-питаке, а дискусы своих студентов которые приводит Васубандху в Бхашье повторяются и учёными Тхеравады вплоть до наших дней.
Как Дигнага и Дхармакирти в своих текстах, так и Нагарджуна в своих трудах по Мадхьямаке, опираются именно на Сутры Агам (кстати полностью сохранённых в китайских переводах), чьим параллельным аналогом на языке пали являются Сутты Никай.
Изречения Будды собранные в Уданаварга (а редко какой из тибетских наставников не цитировал в своих произведениях Уданаваргу), включают и собранное в Дхаммападе.
Всё тех же индо-буддийских Божеств можно встретить на всех территориях распространения Учения Будды и всё тоже именно буддийское мировоззрение и мировосприятие.

----------

Хотсан (20.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Если делать то, что делаешь прямо сейчас на 100 %, то вы уже Будда.


Тоооооже слова. В какой-то момент я это понял, в какой-то момент понимать перестал.

Вы под делом наверно понимаете только то, подо что есть соответствующее слово. А если я сейчас фигнёй страдаю - иронически отражаю блики ваших слов вам же назад, как можно иронически страдать фигнёй больше? И мне всегда надо ещё и думать-выбирать что я делаю чтобы понимать, 
1) сижу я на стуле, 
2) смотрю в монитор 
3) пишу пост 
4) занимаюсь бесполезными делами ради сомнительного удовольствия??? 

Но если так, если надо всё время выбирать, это уже не будет ни одним из вариантов в списке выше, а нерешительное думанье о том, что я хотел бы делать, но вместо этого задумался как быть лишь одной проекцией всего. Так кто я - сидящий, смотрящий, набирающий, рассуждающий? И обязательно выбирать одно действие? А если появится глагол, означающий два действия сразу (как идти - двигать поочерёдно то одной ногой, то другой)? То уже что, можно делать и 2 дела сразу? А все сразу всё равно нельзя? Я то что я есть, я тождественен только сам себе, меня не может быть больше или меньше. Не? А если нет разницы, то какая разница? Я в сансаре. Я почти не медитирую и ещё меньше читаю теории, я страдаю фигнёй (в плане - наслаждаюсь фигнёй). Что если моя сансарность - осознанная сансарность? Как можно суетиться больше, на все 100%? Как стать ещё больше маленьким суетливым я?
Слова такие слова. Дзен хорош, но тоже не работает, если чая не попить.

----------


## ПавелПас

> Так же необходимо смотреть в ум. Не сомневаясь.


В ум вообще надо смотреть как-то специально? А не получится так, что хотим смотреть ум, смотрим в философию? Всё что есть - и так ум. Это очевидно по коану с камнем. Если что-то не в уме, то как это вы воспринимаете? Достаточно просто смотреть, куда получится - это всё равно только ум. Или я ничего не понял в дзен.

----------

Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Алик

> Тоооооже слова. В какой-то момент я это понял, в какой-то момент понимать перестал.
> 
> Вы под делом наверно понимаете только то, подо что есть соответствующее слово. А если я сейчас фигнёй страдаю - иронически отражаю блики ваших слов вам же назад, как можно иронически страдать фигнёй больше? И мне всегда надо ещё и думать-выбирать что я делаю чтобы понимать, 
> 1) сижу я на стуле, 
> 2) смотрю в монитор 
> 3) пишу пост 
> 4) занимаюсь бесполезными делами ради сомнительного удовольствия??? 
> 
> Но если так, если надо всё время выбирать, это уже не будет ни одним из вариантов в списке выше, а нерешительное думанье о том, что я хотел бы делать, но вместо этого задумался как быть лишь одной проекцией всего. Так кто я - сидящий, смотрящий, набирающий, рассуждающий? И обязательно выбирать одно действие? А если появится глагол, означающий два действия сразу (как идти - двигать поочерёдно то одной ногой, то другой)? То уже что, можно делать и 2 дела сразу? А все сразу всё равно нельзя? Я то что я есть, я тождественен только сам себе, меня не может быть больше или меньше. Не? А если нет разницы, то какая разница? Я в сансаре. Я почти не медитирую и ещё меньше читаю теории, я страдаю фигнёй (в плане - наслаждаюсь фигнёй). Что если моя сансарность - осознанная сансарность? Как можно суетиться больше, на все 100%? Как стать ещё больше маленьким суетливым я?
> Слова такие слова. Дзен хорош, но тоже не работает, если чая не попить.


В Сутре Сердца Праджняпарамиты говорится, что пять скандх пусты, и поэтому мы спасены от всех страданий и несчастий. Уже спасены - так что не о чем беспокоиться ).  Можно спокойно пить чай ).

----------


## Евгений по

> Просто наблюдайте, исследуйте, верьте тому, что видите в уме момент за моментом.


Вы не могли бы на буквах объяснить  "исследуйте" ?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Какой все-таки конечный пункт назначения живого существа? Нирвана? Что происходит с личностью в момент достижения нирваны?


В малом пути конечной точкой является полный единоличный покой. 

В великом пути конченой точкой является просветление для блага всех существ, что подразумевает некую активность по помощи другим и в тоже время полный внутренний покой.

В алмазном пути мы уже в конечной точке, стоит только немного раскрыть глаза и увидеть это.

Любой путь хорош, если он подходит практикующему.

----------


## Доня

> Если делать то, что делаешь прямо сейчас на 100 %, то вы уже Будда.


Попахивает мейнстримом,,,,
А вообще конечно кто куда ( только сейчас увидела это отчетливо), воистину буддизм великая вещь!) Главное, господа, нам всем куда нить все таки прийти)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дзен-Мастер Сунг Сан ( основатель этой школы) формулировал это так : Что ты делаешь прямо сейчас? Просто делай это! Не проверяй себя!


Ага: "Усердствуй шибче. И не проверяй ся: чтоб не огорчаться, что вышла фигня! (Одним страданием меньше... : )"

И верно: когда вдруг проверили самого Сун Сана, ему пришлось публично признать имевшие место в основанной им в США школе Кван Ум факты его сексуальных отношений с ученицами и извиняться за это... В итоге в этой школе был создан комитет по этике и проверять там непроверяющих себя, надо думать, теперь есть кому.




> Если делать то, что делаешь прямо сейчас на 100 %, то вы уже Будда.

----------

Доня (20.02.2019), Лидия (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Хотсан

Давайте жить дружно, метта всем!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2019), ПавелПас (24.02.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не то чтобы меня это сильно беспокоило. Конечно не хочется терять свою личность и прекращать существование. Но объективно ход вещей не изменится от моих желаний и нежеланий.  Просто в Ламриме часто встречаю слова, что нужно выйти из колеса сансарного существования, а куда выйти не понимаю...


Лидия, а Вы поступите, как вы обычно поступаете в жизни.  Для начала надо знать направление и зачем Вам туда идти. Затем надо выбрать те качества, которые Вы хотите в себе развить в первую очередь. И Вам нужно опереться на ряд методов, которые ведут к развитию этих качеств. Затем Вы проверяете эти методы на себе в применении их в жизни и смотрите, что получается. По ходу Вы можете заметить, что не хватает еще тех или иных качеств, - добавляете. И периодически делаете смотр себе, своему уму, есть ли промежуточный результат. А дальше по ходу будете уже видеть все дальше и дальше. 

http://spiritual.ru/lib/lindex_chodron.html

Вот хорошая книга по развитию 4 безмерных: - любви, сострадания, сорадости и равностности. Уже освоения этих качеств даже в маленькой мере дают довольно сильное уменьшение страдательности и развитие искусности, а женщине это все очень близко.

Я лично вообще не беспокоюсь, что будет со мной, когда я стану Буддой. При исследовании этого вопроса я сделала вывод, что я в таком случае буду а)испытывать блаженство, б) обладать запредельной мудростью в) обладать способностью помогать другим самымы возможным эффективным способом. В свете этого всего меня совершенно не волнует, что будет с моей личностью и сознанием, потому что на основе описанных качеств я поступлю самым лучшим образом в отношении себя и окружающего мира.))

Делайте пока то, что Вам доступно. Учите матчасть и размышляйте. Обьязательно ПРИМЕНЯЙТЕ 
 в жизни то, что Вам близко. Без этого не будет результата( как ив любом деле)Старайтесь оттачивать базовую нравственноть и постепенно все в вашей жизни пойдет наилучшим для практики образом. Если искренне опереться на Три Драгоценности.

----------

Алексей Л (21.02.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2019), Доня (20.02.2019), Лидия (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В ум вообще надо смотреть как-то специально? А не получится так, что хотим смотреть ум, смотрим в философию? Всё что есть - и так ум. Это очевидно по коану с камнем. Если что-то не в уме, то как это вы воспринимаете? Достаточно просто смотреть, куда получится - это всё равно только ум. Или я ничего не понял в дзен.


Обычно, не специально. Но нужно не отвлекаться на многообразие возникшего.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ага: "Усердствуй шибче. И не проверяй ся: чтоб не огорчаться, что вышла фигня! (Одним страданием меньше... : )"
> 
> И верно: когда вдруг проверили самого Сун Сана, ему пришлось публично признать имевшие место в основанной им в США школе Кван Ум факты его сексуальных отношений с ученицами и извиняться за это... В итоге в этой школе был создан комитет по этике и проверять там непроверяющих себя, надо думать, теперь есть кому.


Вы привязаны к сексуальным отношениям. Обычная драматизация: да кто такой этот Сун Сан, чтобы его кто-то слушал?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не могли бы на буквах объяснить  "исследуйте" ?


Вы понимаете смысл этого сообщения, но можете  так же видеть слова и буквы.

----------

Евгений по (21.02.2019), Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тоооооже слова. В какой-то момент я это понял, в какой-то момент понимать перестал.
> 
> Вы под делом наверно понимаете только то, подо что есть соответствующее слово. А если я сейчас фигнёй страдаю - иронически отражаю блики ваших слов вам же назад, как можно иронически страдать фигнёй больше? И мне всегда надо ещё и думать-выбирать что я делаю чтобы понимать, 
> 1) сижу я на стуле, 
> 2) смотрю в монитор 
> 3) пишу пост 
> 4) занимаюсь бесполезными делами ради сомнительного удовольствия??? 
> 
> Но если так, если надо всё время выбирать, это уже не будет ни одним из вариантов в списке выше, а нерешительное думанье о том, что я хотел бы делать, но вместо этого задумался как быть лишь одной проекцией всего. Так кто я - сидящий, смотрящий, набирающий, рассуждающий? И обязательно выбирать одно действие? А если появится глагол, означающий два действия сразу (как идти - двигать поочерёдно то одной ногой, то другой)? То уже что, можно делать и 2 дела сразу? А все сразу всё равно нельзя? Я то что я есть, я тождественен только сам себе, меня не может быть больше или меньше. Не? А если нет разницы, то какая разница? Я в сансаре. Я почти не медитирую и ещё меньше читаю теории, я страдаю фигнёй (в плане - наслаждаюсь фигнёй). Что если моя сансарность - осознанная сансарность? Как можно суетиться больше, на все 100%? Как стать ещё больше маленьким суетливым я?
> Слова такие слова. Дзен хорош, но тоже не работает, если чая не попить.


Вы привязаны к словам. Буквы темные на светлом. Вы это видите? Это 100% - не теряйте это

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы привязаны к сексуальным отношениям. Обычная драматизация: да кто такой этот Сун Сан, чтобы его кто-то слушал?


Не надо бы привычно передёргивать (к чему привязан кто? : ) с больной на здоровую: привязан к этим неправильным для монаха отношениям был Сун Сан.

----------

Доня (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы привязаны к словам. Буквы темные на светлом. Вы это видите? Это 100% - не теряйте это


Отвязная манипуляция словами: мало видеть буквы (что умеют даже насекомые : ) и даже читать слова, ибо нужно бы понимать смысл, ими выраженный, для чего при малейшем сомнении полезно проверять -- правильно ли понял...

“В какой-то семинарии учитель написал на сочинении «чепуха», а ученик прочёл «реникса» — думал, по-латыни написано”. А. П. Чехов, «Три сестры»

----------

Лидия (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## Шенпен

На правах лирического отступления
------------------------------------------------
Откуда мы пришли? Куда свой путь вершим?
В чем нашей жизни смысл? — Он нам непостижим.
Как много разных душ под колесом фатальным,
Сгорает в пепел, в прах. А где, скажите, дым?

Омар Хайам

----------

Алик (20.02.2019), Лидия (20.02.2019), Шавырин (20.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> мало видеть буквы (что умеют даже насекомые : ) и даже читать слова, ибо нужно бы понимать смысл, ими выраженный


А знаешь, есть нюанс. Есть время понимать, есть время НЕ понимать. В другой теме я писал про практику - взять текст на русском языке и водить по нему глазами, выбрать одно случайное-произвольное слово и суметь его НЕ прочитать, а просто видеть как картинку, фокусируя внимание на слове целиком, не понимая что оно означает и как звучит. Это очень, очень сложно. Почти всегда срабатывает привычка зачесть и осмыслить. Выключить привычку думать и вплетать в схему понимания - очень сложная задача. В общем, быть умнее среднего получается 49% народа, а ты попробуй не быть умнее насекомых хоть на минуту. Если вы ищете сокровенное знание которого в вас нет - это неверная постановка задачи. Верная - как избавиться от лишнего груза привычек, что в вас уже есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А знаешь, есть нюанс. Есть время понимать, есть время НЕ понимать. В другой теме я писал про практику - взять текст на русском языке и водить по нему глазами, выбрать одно случайное-произвольное слово и суметь его НЕ прочитать, а просто видеть как картинку, фокусируя внимание на слове целиком, не понимая что оно означает и как звучит. Это очень, очень сложно. Почти всегда срабатывает привычка зачесть и осмыслить. Выключить привычку думать и вплетать в схему понимания - очень сложная задача. В общем, быть умнее среднего получается 49% народа, а ты попробуй не быть умнее насекомых хоть на минуту. Вы ищете понимание которого в вас нет - это неверная постановка задачи. Верная - как избавиться от лишнего груза привычек, что в вас уже есть.


1. Давай-те не тыкать, а? Это запрещено (кроме особых случаев) правилами форума.
2. Чтобы хлопотать о личной отвязанности от слов или, чего уж там : ), враз -- от рассудка и/или мышления, неплохо бы (просто во избежание извратного понимания непростых будд. текстов) надо бы на-у-чить-ся правильно (сиречь, контекстно) думать и, соответственно, понимать текст или речь. (Пример с _рениксой_ не увидали или узрели лишь как картинку, без понимания?)
3. В буддизме нет задачи стать не-умнее или глупее насекомого. : ) Есть другая задача: стать мудрее ся самого -- нынешнего...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не надо бы привычно передёргивать (к чему привязан кто? : ) с больной на здоровую: привязан к этим неправильным для монаха отношениям был Сун Сан.


Никакого передергивания. Вы ослеплены сексуальной темой и не способны этого в себе заметить и отбросить. Сколько лет Вы уже носитесь с этой ситуацией? Это Ваша проблема, а не кого-то другого. Это Вас терзает эта история и заставляет снова и снова к ней возвращаться. Исследуйте это в своем уме, Вы же знаете рецепт. Для Сун Сана в этих отношениях не было ничего неправильного. Ваша привязанность мешает это понять.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отвязная манипуляция словами: мало видеть буквы (что умеют даже насекомые : ) и даже читать слова, ибо нужно бы понимать смысл, ими выраженный, для чего при малейшем сомнении полезно проверять -- правильно ли понял...
> 
> “В какой-то семинарии учитель написал на сочинении «чепуха», а ученик прочёл «реникса» — думал, по-латыни написано”. А. П. Чехов, «Три сестры»Вложение 23012


Вы лишь выдаете свои привязанности к манипуляциям. Вы же видите темное и светлое, при чем здесь  еще какой-то смысл? Это Ваш ум рвется мыслить и мыслить, а Вы даже не опознаете эту тягу. Вам могут не нравиться хоть 100% дзен-мастеров, в любом можете найти изъяны, оправдывающие Ваше нежелание слышать их наставления. Вы должны распознать свою карму, заставляющую Вас отвергать снова и снова наставления тех, кто реализовал Дхарму, освободился от страдания, вышел из круга рождения и смерти. По крайней мере Вы должны отдавать себе отчет, что Вы - несвободны, омрачены. И то, что в Вас нет веры, Вы тоже должны осознавать.

И Ваши отговорки и отмазки этого не изменят. Вам нужна помощь, но Вы самоуверенны, хотя эта самоуверенность для Вас болезненна. Достаточно прикоснуться к Вашему самомнению и Вы начинаете язвить и плеваться ядом. Когда Вам делают замечание, Вы начинаете изворачиваться, делая вид, что не знамечаете недоброжелательности. Вы страдаете раздутым самомнением и гордостью и убеждены, что то, что уязвляет Вас, должно уязвлять и других. Но это не так. Ваши выпады только для Вас же выглядят чем-то серьезным. Вам нередко удавалось потроллить своих собеседников и Вы впали в заблуждение, что это хороший способ защищаться от других людей, от их замечаний Вам, от их советов и наставлений. Но Вы все равно втягиваетесь в перепалку, Ваш ум снова и снова болезненно уязвлен и ищет защиты, не зная покоя. 

Я желаю Вам найти невозмутимость в своем сердце. Это абсолютная защита от страдания и горя. Не важно, что Вы захотите мне ответить на это. Вам нечего уязвлять в ответ, кроме собственных иллюзий.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019), Уроил Зена (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1. Давай-те не тыкать, а? Это запрещено (кроме особых случаев) правилами форума.
> 2. Чтобы хлопотать о личной отвязанности от слов или, чего уж там : ), враз -- от рассудка и/или мышления, неплохо бы (просто во избежание извратного понимания непростых будд. текстов) надо бы на-у-чить-ся правильно (сиречь, контекстно) думать и, соответственно, понимать текст или речь. (Пример с _рениксой_ не увидали или узрели лишь как картинку, без понимания?)
> 3. В буддизме нет задачи стать не-умнее или глупее насекомого. : ) Есть другая задача: стать мудрее ся самого -- нынешнего...


Праджня в буддизме это проницательность, бдительность, охрана дверей чувств. Идеи о том, чтобы становиться "мудрее" - это всего лишь заблуждение о том, что в конце коллекционера знаний ждет суперсверхзнание. И ведь это азы.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2019), ПавелПас (20.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> надо бы на-у-чить-ся *правильно* (сиречь, контекстно) думать


...как *правильно* класть болт на неправильные задачи. Не думать, не решать, а класть болт. Во имя пофиг. И принять всё таким как оно есть. Не рассуждать какую чушь пишут на форумах и заборах, а перестать это читать.

Тут я вроде бы согласен с Won Soeng, но он уж очень серьёзно воспринимает свой буддизм, что пожалуй тоже привязанность типа коллекционирования. А меня послал почти цитатой Сунг Сана, словно я его не читал до того.




> Пример с _рениксой_ не увидали или узрели лишь как картинку, без понимания?)


Я в этом примере всё понял, но понял по-своему. И все поняли по-своему. Потому что все всё понимают по-своему. Я понял что "вот до чего доводит поиск сложного смысла там, где всё просто". Вы поняли что-то другое. А я скажу резче - люди вообще всё понимают таким способом, чтобы их прежние взгляды подкреплялись, и вот в таких верных пониманиях как раз недостатка нет. 

(про тыки сорян, воспитан в ФИДОНЕТ, где все друзья. Просьбу тыкать изложил в подписи, а тут вроде никто пока не протестовал, решил что молчание знак согласия)
По теме, я чот не заметил где тема стала восприниматься как личный междусобой, ничего подобного в мыслях не имел.

----------


## Юй Кан

> *Для Сун Сана в этих отношениях не было ничего неправильного.*


Именно потому сам Сун Сан, лично, признал характер этих отношений и дважды провёл церемонию покаяния?




> Вы лишь ... Это Ваш ум ... Вы даже не опознаете эту тягу. Вам могут не нравиться ... Ваше нежелание слышать. ...
> 
> Вы должны распознать свою карму, заставляющую Вас отвергать снова и снова наставления тех, кто реализовал Дхарму, освободился от страдания, вышел из круга рождения и смерти.


Попытка перевести обсуждение несовершенств мастеров Кван Ум (по сути -- бесстрастную констатацию этих несовершенств) в проективный потоковый и совершенно безосновательный переход на личность -- без комментариев.
У Вас нет ни малейшего права требовать в повелительном наклонении от меня что-либо. НЕ-ТУ. И не будет.
Потому угомонитесь хотя бы в этом смысле и оставьте в очередной раз позу наставника: она не помогает достичь выхода из сансары.

Что касается "тех, кто реализовал Дхарму, освободился от страдания, вышел из круга рождения и смерти", вот цитата из интервью мастера дзэн школы Кван Ум, ведущего учителя Варшавского дзэн-центра и других дзэн-центров Европы -- Бон Шим:

Я видела повседневные слабости и ошибки Ву Бонга. Но я совершенно уверена, что все великие дзэн-мастера — Нан Сен, Линь Цзы — все имели слабости, и мы знаем о них. Ко Бонг любил выпить, Ман Гонг любил женщин. Никто не совершенен. А мы ожидаем от дзэн мастеров, чтоб они были совершенными человеческими существами, даже практически не людьми. Но они тоже люди.
Позиция -- вполне искренняя и без барабанного пафоса. Учитесь?




> Праджня в буддизме это проницательность, бдительность, охрана дверей чувств. Идеи о том, чтобы становиться "мудрее" - это всего лишь заблуждение о том, что в конце коллекционера знаний ждет суперсверхзнание. И ведь это азы.


И пошла писать губерния, заменив запростецки мудрость на праджню, а саму мудрость (по сути -- праджню, о которой и была речь) тут же объявив заблуждением. По факту -- ничего нового: примитивная подмена с передёргиванием...

----------


## Юй Кан

> ...как *правильно* класть болт на неправильные задачи. Не думать, не решать, а класть болт. Во имя пофиг. И принять всё таким как оно есть. Не рассуждать какую чушь пишут на форумах и заборах, а перестать это читать.


Ну. Пофигизм -- эт даже круче, чем вонсонизм. Факт. : )
Но когда же сами перестанете читать всю эту чушь, обогащая её своею? %)




> Тут я вроде бы согласен с Won Soeng, но он уж очень серьёзно воспринимает свой буддизм, что пожалуй тоже привязанность типа коллекционирования. А меня послал почти цитатой Сунг Сана, словно я его не читал до того.
> 
> Я в этом примере всё понял, но понял по-своему. И все поняли по-своему. Потому что все всё понимают по-своему. Я понял что "вот до чего доводит поиск сложного смысла там, где всё просто". Вы поняли что-то другое. А я скажу резче - люди вообще всё понимают таким способом, чтобы их прежние взгляды подкреплялись, и вот в таких верных пониманиях как раз недостатка нет. 
> 
> (про тыки сорян, воспитан в ФИДОНЕТ, где все друзья. Просьбу тыкать изложил в подписи, а тут вроде никто пока не протестовал, решил что молчание знак согласия)


: ))
Мне тыканье знакомо ещё с комсомольских лет.
А уж в завянувшем ныне ФИДО -- давно было -- состоял, было дело, даже модером. Но там же другие рулесы.




> По теме, я чот не заметил где тема стала восприниматься как личный междусобой, ничего подобного в мыслях не имел.


Да ничо. Если надо -- исследуйте и это и -- отбросьте? Ой, чего-то повело на манер Вон Сона... %)
Не берите  голову, оснастив болтом. : )

Хинт на полях: что касается чань/дзэн -- поищите в Инете инфу о чань-бин?
Кажется, Вам она м.б. полезна. Но не настаиваю.

----------


## Алик

> Ага: "Усердствуй шибче. И не проверяй ся: чтоб не огорчаться, что вышла фигня! (Одним страданием меньше... : )"
> 
> И верно: когда вдруг проверили самого Сун Сана, ему пришлось публично признать имевшие место в основанной им в США школе Кван Ум факты его сексуальных отношений с ученицами и извиняться за это... В итоге в этой школе был создан комитет по этике и проверять там непроверяющих себя, надо думать, теперь есть кому.


Школы Кван Ум созданы для мирян - это не монастыри с жесткой винаей. И ученицы часто влюбляются в своих учителей, да и дзен - не свод правил и ограничений. "Как утверждал Линьцзи, человек, соблюдающий «не-деяние-в-деянии», может тратить в день по 10 тыс. ляпов золота, не создавая при этом никакой кармы, и, более того, «даже если из-за дурного права в прошлом он совершил пять ужасных грехов, то они сами превратятся для него в океан спасения».
Таким образом, чань-буддист допускал для своих последователей возможность участия в любом виде человеческой деятельности, не делая различий между делами «мирскими» и «не-мирскими», «обыденными» и «сакральными», между  занятиями «высокими» и «низкими». https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5817

----------

Won Soeng (20.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, я и не ожидаю от учителей совершенств, это Ваш фетишизм. Мне вполне достаточно того, что они - свободные люди, свободные от заблуждений и омрачений, не ищущие больше каких-нибудь секретов, тайн, особых достижений, и прочего. 
То что Вы видите в моих словах "барабанный пафос" - обычная Ваша иллюзия, приписываете другим собственные проекции.

Ну а разрешений Ваших мне никогда не было нужно и не будет. Что считаю необходимым - то и пишу. 

И про мудрость - Вы в очередной раз застряли в своей иллюзии. Праджня это именно проницательность, а не мудрость в контексте мудрых старцев, многознающих. Так что никаких подмен и передергиваний, это снова лишь Ваша проекция. Вы судите других по себе и это раскрывает Вашу суть очень наглядно. Но вот Вы не способны в себе этого опознавать, потому что как раз не понимаете, что значит мудрость. Не знаете, что значит охранять двери чувств. 

Что касается позы наставника, это так же лишь Ваша проекция. Вам сразу хочется посоревноваться, как так, кто-то поперед Вас лезет. Не соревнуйтесь, это глупо. Хотите учить - учите. Хотите учиться - учитесь. Вам на это тоже не нужно ни разрешений, ни одобрений.

----------

Евгений по (21.02.2019), Монферран (21.02.2019), Уроил Зена (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Ну. Пофигизм -- эт даже круче, чем...


В догонку. Сун Сан мне безусловно понравился. Но он так виртуозно сношает моск, что в какой-то момент начинаешь понимать - всё это лишь тренинг силы воли положить на это всё прибор.



> Хинт на полях: что касается чань/дзэн -- поищите в Инете инфу о чань-бин?


Загуглил, спасибо. Понятие, безусловно, интересное.

----------

Алексей Л (21.02.2019), Хотсан (21.02.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Вы понимаете смысл этого сообщения, но можете  так же видеть слова и буквы.


К моему сожалению я вас не понял.В моих попытках быть бдительным,изучение появляется когда чувственное начинает управлять вниманием и тогда появляется смысл.Может вы имели ввиду "изучение" как избегать изучения со смыслом? :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> К моему сожалению я вас не понял.В моих попытках быть бдительным,изучение появляется когда чувственное начинает управлять вниманием и тогда появляется смысл.Может вы имели ввиду "изучение" как избегать изучения со смыслом?


Не нужно избегать. Вам знакомы ситуации, когда в наблюдаемом не обнаруживается никакого смысла. В таких ситуация тяготы ума по осмыслению заметнее. Например, если Вы слышите звук непонятного происхождения. Или неожиданный, неопознаваемый запах. Или неожиданно обнаруживаете неясные телесные восприятия, к примеру нащупываете что-то неожиданное - предмет в волосах, на коже, на простыни. В таких ситуациях ум естественным образом склоняется к изучению, исследованию. Вам не нужно ничего пытаться делать, но в такой момент Вы и можете направить внимание не на то, что озадачило ум, а на саму озадаченность, как на предмет исследования. Что это за тяга к прояснению, к осмыслению, к определенности?

Дискомфорт можно обнаруживать разной степени грубости и тяжести. Чем спокойнее ум - тем заметнее грубость и тяжесть даже обычно комфортных восприятий. 

Попробуйте во все тексте находить определенную букву, не пропуская ее ни в одном слове. Вы заметите, что улавливать смысл текста становится труднее. Вам не нужно его специально избегать, Вы заметите, что с изменением направления внимания кажущиеся естественными способности вдруг оказываются притупленными. Попробуйте искать не определенную букву, а любую букву, в которой есть вертикальная линия. Вы заметите, что даже сами буквы в такой ситуацию распознаются уже не так быстро и отчетливо, слова и вовсе зачастую перестают восприниматься. 

Наблюдайте за тем, как работает ум в подобных условиях. Но помните, это всего лишь пример того, как направить ум внутрь самого ума, развернув его обычно автоматическую работу, которая кажется быстрой, почти моментальной и не поддающейся развернутому рассмотрению.

Вы можете читать мантру, удерживая внимание на произношении, на том, как меняется звукоизвлечение от слога к слогу, как блуждающее внимание то течет в потоке звуков, то выбивается из него, рассыпается на воспоминания и размышления, скачет с предмета на предмет, снова возвращается к осознаванию изменений в звукоизвлечении и снова прыгает на что-то другое. 

Не важно конкретное упражнение, важно именно наблюдение за тем, что в фокусе внимания, где фокус внимания, каков этот фокус: яркий или тусклый, собранный или рассеянный, спокойный или мятущийся, легкий или вязкий.

----------

Алик (21.02.2019), Евгений по (21.02.2019), Монферран (21.02.2019), Хотсан (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Лидия

Надеюсь, вы друг друга понимаете.....

----------

ПавелПас (21.02.2019), Шавырин (21.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но он так виртуозно сношает моск,


хаха видимо уже достиг своевон пункта назначения, сейчас сестра укольчик сделает

----------


## Юй Кан

> Школы Кван Ум созданы для мирян - это не монастыри с жесткой винаей. И ученицы часто влюбляются в своих учителей, да и дзен - не свод правил и ограничений. "Как утверждал Линьцзи, человек, соблюдающий «не-деяние-в-деянии», может тратить в день по 10 тыс. ляпов золота, не создавая при этом никакой кармы, и, более того, «даже если из-за дурного права в прошлом он совершил пять ужасных грехов, то они сами превратятся для него в океан спасения». *[«Лунь юй», §14,13]*


Тут оказалась почему-то упущенной ссылка на источник текста, которую выше восстановлю, выделив жирным.
На полях: "Лунь юй" -- текст конфуцианский, потому -- без обсуждения.

Для обсуждения -- заданный уже ранее вопрос: "Почему и за что извинялся и каялся Сан Сан, бескорыстно/недеянно сексуально удовлетворявший своих мирских учениц?"
Дополнительно: "Чем может быть полезен для дзэнской школы наставник (см. интервью мастера дзэн Бон Шим), любящий вино или любящий женщин?"

На полях: ученицы влюбляются в своих учителей/наставников везде и всюду: от ср. школы до психологических кабинетов.
Но и там, и там совокупления с ними (тем паче -- множественные!) неизбежно признаются, при обнаружении, явлением безнравственным, неэтичным, непрофессиональным... А в Кван Ум -- наоборот?

----------

Доня (21.02.2019), Шавырин (21.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Надеюсь, вы друг друга понимаете.....


Не так.
Тут, как и везде, кто что понял, то -- его! : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут оказалась почему-то упущенной ссылка на источник текста, которую выше восстановлю, выделив жирным.
> На полях: "Лунь юй" -- текст конфуцианский, потому -- без обсуждения.
> 
> Для обсуждения -- заданный уже ранее вопрос: "Почему и за что извинялся и каялся Сан Сан, бескорыстно/недеянно сексуально удовлетворявший своих мирских учениц?"
> Дополнительно: "Чем может быть полезен для дзэнской школы наставник (см. интервью мастера дзэн Бон Шим), любящий вино или любящий женщин?"
> 
> На полях: ученицы влюбляются в своих учителей/наставников везде и всюду: от ср. школы до психологических кабинетов.
> Но и там, и там совокупления с ними (тем паче -- множественные!) неизбежно признаются, при обнаружении, явлением безнравственным, неэтичным, непрофессиональным... А в Кван Ум -- наоборот?


Вы сами выбираете для себя ответы, которые склонны считать правильными. И не принимать ответы, которые правильными считает кто-то другой. Если Вы слишком убеждены в том, что правда может быть лишь одна и она у Вас - то сколько с Вами не обсуждай, Вы будете лишь напирать ответами, вопросами, подсказками и не будет слушать ничего, что не соответствует Вашей правде. Это узкий ум, он именно таков. 

Сун Сан - свободный человек, сам выбирающий, следовать чему-то или нет. Когда возникли трудности в школе, было принято решение провести процедуру признания. Будда ничего не делает для себя. Будда все делает для учеников. Ученикам нужна любовь - Будда дает любовь. Ученикам нужны извинения - Будда дарит извинения. 

Как бы ни было трудно Вам это принять, Вы это уже не раз слышали. Как бы Вам ни хотелось это раскритиковать - это только Ваш узкий ум, не способный смотреть шире. Вы сами решаете, чего держаться, зачем держаться и почему держаться, даже если не распознаете ни зачем, ни почему, а действуете только по привычке. 

Желаю Вам постичь разнообразие мнений и возможность не цепляться ни за одно из них, отбросить сомнения и прозреть удовлетворенность покоем, безмятежность и невозмутимость.

----------

Алик (21.02.2019), Монферран (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не так.
> Тут, как и везде, кто что понял, то -- его! : )


Сун Сан часто учил: мышление делает умы разными. 

До мышления ум не имеет индивидуальных различий. Природа ума не имеет индивидуальных особенностей. Жажда понимать - в природе ума. Удовлетворенность незнанием, непониманием - тоже в природе ума. Но обособленный ум привычнее и заметнее. Необособленный ум непривычен. Обособленный ум может потакать склонности к обособлению и может обуздать ее. Обуздывая склонность обособленный ум проявляется реже, а необособленный - чаще. И обособленный ум может это заметить. И тогда в нем рождается вера, в нем рождается стремление к постижению склонности к обособлению и тому, что вне этой склонности, к тому, что не рождено склонностями. 

Поэтому помимо "везде", где "кто что понял, то - его", есть еще нигде, до понимания, ничье. Нерожденная мудрость. Которая не растет, не убывает.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Евгений по

> Чем спокойнее ум - тем заметнее грубость и тяжесть даже обычно комфортных восприятий.


Спасибо.
Я в своей практике пока что очень привязан к ощущениям дающимися через покой ума, и в ней все направлено на то чтобы удержать этот покой.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо.
> Я в своей практике пока что очень привязан к ощущениям дающимися через покой ума, и в ней все направлено на то чтобы удержать этот покой.


Вам нужно рассмотреть то, что привязывается к покою, не являясь им, не рожденное им. Что пытается удержать покой. Что это за конструкция? 

Покой - лишь средство для устранения омрачений, для прекращения неведения. Для глубоких прозрений нет необходимости в каком-то фантастическом, невероятном, немыслимом и непостижимом покое. Достаточно использовать достижимый покой, по мере того, как ум, опираясь на покой будет разворачиваться внутрь себя, покой будет теряться, но при этом с каждой следующей попыткой он будет все глубже и яснее. Пока не останется того, что пытается на него опираться, пытается за него цепляться, пытается его удерживать. Это знакомый каждому психологический процесс тренировки. Сначала человек не умеет что-то делать, он пытается, у него начинает получаться и наконец он делает это легко, не задумываясь. 

Секрет вовсе не в том, чтобы обрести покой. Дхарма в том, чтобы его правильно применить. Позволить этому цепляющемуся и удерживающему уму заметить  привязанность, заметить жажду, заметить прекращение жажды и цепляния, заметить как жажда и цепляние удерживают ком разрозненных факторов, отобранных из бесконечного их множества, увидеть природу себя.

----------

Евгений по (21.02.2019), Монферран (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> Надеюсь, вы друг друга понимаете.....


К сожалению понимаем. Понимание - это то, от чего надо избавляться, т.к. это лишний груз.

----------


## Won Soeng

> К сожалению понимаем. Понимание - это то, от чего надо избавляться, т.к. это лишний груз.


Сожаление - тоже препятствие. Одна из разновидностей заблуждения: считать, что все возникающее как-то связано с невозникновением. Что невозникшее является источником, причиной. Но это не так. Все равно как дырка в бублике не является ни условием, ни причиной бублика. Бублик не растворяется в дырке. Это просто разные предметы восприятия. Так же и покой не связан с беспокойством, но как предметы восприятия - между ними нет отличий. Можно воспринимать покой, можно воспринимать беспокойство. Метафоры о том, что беспокойство затмевают покой, как тучи заслоняют солнце верны лишь условно. Цепляющийся, обособленный ум ничем не отличается от ума свободного, безграничного. Тщетны лишь попытки рассеивать тучи, тянуть ком цепляющихся факторов через тучи к солнце. 

Понимание не должно исчезать, с ним не нужно как-то бороться. Нужно распознать возникновение понимания и наблюдать то, что до его возникновения. Сун сан называл это "не-знаю-ум". Шестой патриарх называл это началом слова. Если копнуть учения патриархов, то найдете много эпитетов этого ума до знания.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, я и не ожидаю от учителей совершенств, это Ваш фетишизм. Мне вполне достаточно того, что они - свободные люди, свободные от заблуждений и омрачений, не ищущие больше каких-нибудь секретов, тайн, особых достижений, и прочего. 
> То что Вы видите в моих словах "барабанный пафос" - обычная Ваша иллюзия, приписываете другим собственные проекции.
> 
> Ну а разрешений Ваших мне никогда не было нужно и не будет. Что считаю необходимым - то и пишу. 
> 
> И про мудрость - Вы в очередной раз застряли в своей иллюзии. Праджня это именно проницательность, а не мудрость в контексте мудрых старцев, многознающих. Так что никаких подмен и передергиваний, это снова лишь Ваша проекция. Вы судите других по себе и это раскрывает Вашу суть очень наглядно. Но вот Вы не способны в себе этого опознавать, потому что как раз не понимаете, что значит мудрость. Не знаете, что значит охранять двери чувств. 
> 
> Что касается позы наставника, это так же лишь Ваша проекция. Вам сразу хочется посоревноваться, как так, кто-то поперед Вас лезет. Не соревнуйтесь, это глупо. Хотите учить - учите. Хотите учиться - учитесь. Вам на это тоже не нужно ни разрешений, ни одобрений.


Демагогия -- с приписыванием собственных измышлений оппоненту (типа "мудрость в контексте мудрых старцев, многознающих"). Без комментариев. (Хотя _проницательность_ -- чего Вы не знаете, выдавая одно за другое -- это Махабхиджня, а не праджня или Махапраджня.)

Единственное -- повторю приведённое ранее суждение монахини, под которое Вы тут же подстроились:

А мы ожидаем от дзэн мастеров, чтоб они были совершенными человеческими существами [какими они оптом были объявлены у Вас, ниже процитирую], даже практически не людьми. Но они тоже люди.
оттоптав ранее "наставления тех, кто реализовал Дхарму, освободился от страдания, вышел из круга рождения и смерти".
Образно это называется "срочно переобулся" (не только здесь, а регулярно). : )

----------


## ПавелПас

> Понимание не должно исчезать, с ним не нужно как-то бороться.


Понимание это форма цепляния, жажды - цепляние за то, что не есть жизненно необходимо. Типа того что желание роскоши, богатства, бОльших денег на приходном счете, женщин в конце концов - гаремчик иметь было бы не плохо и т.д. Жажда плохо насыщается, а привычка насыщать - лишь её увеличивает. Если понять каплю, начинается цепляние желаний понимать океан. Цепляние за ловушку "в интернет кто-то не прав" со стремлением передать свой предмет цепляний другим - тоже сродни тому. Сродни "заразился сам, зарази соседку". И тут рядом цепляние за ценнность своих идей, что и есть по сути одна из форм "конструирования я".

Довольно странно, если столько пляски с бубнами делается вокруг секса (цепляние тела), то в то же время _понимание_ как форма жажды (жажда логики и порядка) как-то игнорируется. Возможно потому что в отличие от секса это очень скрытое цепляние. Скрытое также как тяга к эмоциональной красоте (эмоциональное фантазёрство, любовная лирика, вера и т.д.). Всякое цепляние есть избирательность и деление на "предмет цепляния" и "остальное". Недостаток предмета цепляния постоянен и страдателен. В общем нужно слово "дофигаумный" одним словом, как алкоголик. И клуб дофигаумных, которые не могут без осмысления простых вещей. ИМХО как-то так.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Демагогия -- с приписыванием собственных измышлений оппоненту (типа "мудрость в контексте мудрых старцев, многознающих"). Без комментариев. (Хотя _проницательность_ -- чего Вы не знаете, выдавая одно за другое -- это Махабхиджня, а не праджня или Махапраджня.)
> 
> Единственное -- повторю приведённое ранее суждение монахини, под которое Вы тут же подстроились:
> 
> А мы ожидаем от дзэн мастеров, чтоб они были совершенными человеческими существами [какими они оптом были объявлены у Вас, ниже процитирую], даже практически не людьми. Но они тоже люди.
> оттоптав ранее "наставления тех, кто реализовал Дхарму, освободился от страдания, вышел из круга рождения и смерти".
> Образно это называется "срочно переобулся" (не только здесь, а регулярно). : )


Вы и занимаетесь демагогией, но приписываете это оппоненту. И передергивания приписываете, и переобувания. Таковы Ваши привычки и Вы не замечаете их. Вы даже не знаете, что нравственность - это обуздание собственного ума, а не попытки обличать и порицать других. Тоже такая склонность, неосознаваемая, но владеющая Вашим умом. 

Нет никаких проблем в том, что Вы пытаетесь меня задеть и уязвить, ведь Вы задеты и уязвлены, давно и остро. Я не предлагаю Вам это подавлять или скрывать. Можете не стесняться, это связано с моим образом в Вашем уме. Вы сами себе его придумываете, сами с ним и живете. Поскольку я знаю себя, у меня нет и малейшего замешательства от Ваших выпадов, я вижу их причину, вижу их неумелость, вижу их неблагие для Вас плоды.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2019), Монферран (21.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сун Сан - свободный человек, сам выбирающий, следовать чему-то или нет. Когда возникли трудности в школе, было принято решение провести процедуру признания. Будда ничего не делает для себя. Будда все делает для учеников. Ученикам нужна любовь - Будда дает любовь. Ученикам нужны извинения - Будда дарит извинения.


Опять пошло-поехало... Рассмотрим и это, очистив от демагогии?

Сун Сан -- не будда, а "тоже человек": наставник, "недеянно" занимавшийся сексом с ученицами (не он один, см. интервью монахини), что он и признал, осознав, что таким "дарением любви" создал изрядные репутационные проблемы школе, им же сотворённой. Следствием чего и стало создание в Кван Ум комитета по этике, отныне надзирающего за "дарителями"...

А так -- да: никто же и не спорит, что Сун Сан, как и любой "тоже человек", со-вер-шен-но свободен, как водится, в рамках собственных деянно-"недеянных" заблуждений.

----------

Доня (21.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понимание это форма цепляния, жажды - цепляние за то, что не есть жизненно необходимо. Типа того что желание роскоши, богатства, бОльших денег на приходном счете, женщин в конце концов - гаремчик иметь было бы не плохо и т.д. Жажда плохо насыщается, а привычка насыщать - лишь её увеличивает. Если понять каплю, начинается цепляние желаний понимать океан. Цепляние за ловушку "в интернет кто-то не прав" со стремлением передать свой предмет цепляний другим - тоже сродни тому. Сродни "заразился сам, зарази соседку". И тут рядом цепляние за ценнность своих идей, что и есть по сути одна из форм "конструирования я".
> 
> Довольно странно, если столько пляски с бубнами делается вокруг секса (цепляние тела), то в то же время _понимание_ как форма жажды (жажда логики и порядка) как-то игнорируется. Возможно потому что в отличие от секса это очень скрытое цепляние. Скрытое также как тяга к эмоциональной красоте (эмоциональное фантазёрство, любовная лирика, вера и т.д.). Всякое цепляние есть избирательность и деление на "предмет цепляния" и "остальное". Недостаток предмета цепляния постоянен и страдателен. ИМХО как-то так.


Есть идеи, а есть цепляние за идеи. В учении сомнения (а это и есть разнообразные мнения, основания которых непрояснены, не выяснены) - это препятствие к дхьяне, к успокоению ума, к невозмутимости. Факторы жажды и цепляния еще не индивидуальны, не обособлены. Это просто все многообразие желаемого. Рожденные пять совокупностей цепляния - индивидуальны, обособлены. Сами идеи во всем бесконечном многообразии - не проблема. С преодолением цепляния обусловленное существо замечает выходящее за пределы рождения, за пределы существования, за пределы цепляния, за пределы жажды.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять пошло-поехало... Рассмотрим и это, очистив от демагогии?
> 
> Сун Сан -- не будда, а "тоже человек": наставник, "недеянно" занимавшийся сексом с ученицами (не он один, см. интервью монахини), что он и признал, осознав, что таким "дарением любви" создал изрядные репутационные проблемы школе, им же сотворённой. Следствием чего и стало создание в Кван Ум комитета по этике, отныне надзирающего за "дарителями"...
> 
> А так -- да: никто же и не спорит, что Сун Сан, как и любой "тоже человек", со-вер-шен-но свободен, как водится, в рамках собственных деянно-"недеянных" заблуждений.


Рассматривайте. Но не думайте, что Ваши рассуждения приняты к рассмотрению как обстоятельные и непредубежденные. В них сквозит привязанность к сексу, привязанность к репутации. Есть те, кто не привязан к сексу и не привязан к репутации. Как бы Вам ни было сложно это понять, распознать, исследовать. Вы, как и любой "тоже человек" обусловлены и ограничены этими привязанностями и не знаете освобождения от них. Поэтому для Вас все "тоже люди" - чепуха, а Будда - суперсвятой и необычный. Обычный фетиш.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рассматривайте. Но не думайте, что Ваши рассуждения приняты к рассмотрению как обстоятельные и непредубежденные. В них сквозит привязанность к сексу, првязанность к репутации. Есть те, кто не привязан к сексу и не привязан к репутации. Как бы Вам ни было сложно это понять, распознать, исследовать.


Ну вот, опять я, чего бы ни думал, во всём виноват, включая то, что есть "тоже человеки", привязанные к сексу и к репутации, потому и "дарующие любовь", а позднее -- раскаяние? %)
ИТОГО: Фу таким, как я, быть, правда? : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот, опять я, чего бы ни думал, во всём виноват, включая то, что есть "тоже человеки", привязанные к сексу и к репутации, потому и "дарующие любовь", а позднее -- раскаяние? %)
> ИТОГО: Фу таким, как я, быть, правда? : ))


Вы так же привязаны к виноватости. Каждый такой, какой есть, это не имеет значения. Если Вы отпускаете привязанности, Вы в правильной исходной точке, какими бы они ни были. Если Вы внимательны к привязанностям, Вы в правильном направлении, независимо от содержания и силы этих привязанностей. Если Вы невозмутимы привязанностями - у Вас правильное отношение. Таков благородный путь в применении, а не в рассуждениях.

----------

Монферран (21.02.2019), Шуньшунь (21.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы так же привязаны к виноватости. Каждый такой, какой есть, это не имеет значения. Если Вы отпускаете привязанности, Вы в правильной исходной точке, какими бы они ни были. Если Вы внимательны к привязанностям, Вы в правильном направлении, независимо от содержания и силы этих привязанностей. Если Вы невозмутимы привязанностями - у Вас правильное отношение. Таков благородный путь в применении, а не в рассуждениях.


Да, наконец-то -- верно: я невозмутим Вашими привязанностями и/или отвязанностями.
А Вы -- возмутимы моими: что ни пост -- "это Вы привязаны... привязаны ... привязаны"...
И кажен -- таков, как он есть, или таков, каким его нет. Без разницы и значения. : )
А дальше -- отвязывайтесь сами, в чём я Вам чуток подмогну, оставив в привычном Вам беспокойстве.
Ура? : )

----------

Алексей Л (22.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.02.2019), Игорь Ю (22.02.2019), Кеин (22.02.2019), ПавелПас (22.02.2019), Хотсан (22.02.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> это Вы привязаны... привязаны ... привязаны"...


Просветленный видит всех просветленными, а привязанный ... проецирует

----------

Юй Кан (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Просветленный видит всех просветленными, а привязанный ... проецирует


Вообще это суждение -- очередная реникса. %)
Как оно было и есть (т.е. какими других видит пробуждённый) -- см. Аячана сутту.
Вон Сон же просто своими обильными проекциями защищается, хронически и тупо переводя разговор от разоблачения очередного евойного : ) косяка на привычное ему демагогско-личностное "сам дурак". И так -- уже много лет...

Это уж не говоря о том, что мой пост о  моей же виноватости был не более чем иронией (в сочетании с самоиронией) по поводу его нескончаемых проекций, но он принял его на полном серьёзе, ибо и с ЧЮ у него, к сожалению, -- никак.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вообще это суждение -- очередная реникса. %)
> Как оно было и есть (т.е. какими других видит пробуждённый) -- см. Аячана сутту.
> Вон Сон же просто своими обильными проекциями защищается, хронически и тупо переводя разговор от разоблачения очередного евойного : ) косяка на привычное ему демагогско-личностное "сам дурак". И так -- уже много лет...
> 
> Это уж не говоря о том, что мой пост о  моей же виноватости был не более чем иронией (в сочетании с самоиронией) по поводу его нескончаемых проекций, но он принял его на полном серьёзе, ибо и с ЧЮ у него, к сожалению, -- никак.


К Вам, милейщий, я претензий не имею. Даже к Вон Сонгу, просто хочу чтоб он перестал полоскать всем мозг.

Не, я не про видение с высокого утеса, хотя прочтя сутту может показаться что так и есть, я о природе ума, которая всегда просветлена

----------


## Юй Кан

> ... претензий не имею. Даже к Вон Сонгу, просто хочу чтоб он перестал полоскать всем мозг.


Увы, эта миссия невыполнима! %)




> Не, я не про видение с высокого утеса, хотя прочтя сутту может показаться что так и есть, я о природе ума, которая всегда просветлена


С какого там утёса? : )) 
Ладно, не бу.. : )

----------

Алексей Л (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще это суждение -- очередная реникса. %)
> Как оно было и есть (т.е. какими других видит пробуждённый) -- см. Аячана сутту.
> Вон Сон же просто своими обильными проекциями защищается, хронически и тупо переводя разговор от разоблачения очередного евойного : ) косяка на привычное ему демагогско-личностное "сам дурак". И так -- уже много лет...
> 
> Это уж не говоря о том, что мой пост о  моей же виноватости был не более чем иронией (в сочетании с самоиронией) по поводу его нескончаемых проекций, но он принял его на полном серьёзе, ибо и с ЧЮ у него, к сожалению, -- никак.


Вы придумываете косяки, потому что привязаны к "правильному", что правильным не является. С чего Вы вообще решили, что у Вас есть малейшие основания считать свои взгляды правильными? Обычные заблуждения. Сейчас у Вас новый фетиш - реникса. С упоением повторяете старый анекдот какой уж круг. И что - с этого смеяться? Если Вы не смешной, это не значит, что у людей нет чувства юмора. Если Вы видите "косяки" это не значит, что они на самом деле есть. Просто у Вас есть неистребимая жажда к разоблачениям. Все вокруг Вам сильно задолжали. Сам Будда перед Вами в большом долгу  :Smilie: 

НЕ мучайте себя. Вам меня не затролить, Вы в очередной раз сольетесь с очередным ура. Ничего нового. Зачем ходите по тем же граблям?

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> К Вам, милейщий, я претензий не имею. Даже к Вон Сонгу, просто хочу чтоб он перестал полоскать всем мозг.
> 
> Не, я не про видение с высокого утеса, хотя прочтя сутту может показаться что так и есть, я о природе ума, которая всегда просветлена


Не выдумывайте полоскания мозга и желание исчезнет, как и не бывало. Ваша позиция совсем прозрачна: Вы считаете себя постигшим тайное, сакральное  и посмеиваетесь над окружающими. Вы не видите, что это омрачение, не знаете его природы, не знаете его возникновения и прекращения. 

Если эти слова полощут Вам мозг - значит Вы привязаны к своим фантазиям о своем превосходстве. Если хотите защитить свое самолюбие - значит слова попали в точку. 
Не нужно соревнований. Можете указать на ошибки - укажите. Чувствуете раздражение - не стесняйтесь, но исследуйте его и его причины. 

Так я учу дзен. Не спрашивая ни разрешения, ни одобрения.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы придумываете косяки, потому что привязаны к "правильному", что правильным не является. С чего Вы вообще решили, что у Вас есть малейшие основания считать свои взгляды правильными? Обычные заблуждения. Сейчас у Вас новый фетиш - реникса. С упоением повторяете старый анекдот какой уж круг. И что - с этого смеяться? Если Вы не смешной, это не значит, что у людей нет чувства юмора. Если Вы видите "косяки" это не значит, что они на самом деле есть. Просто у Вас есть неистребимая жажда к разоблачениям. Все вокруг Вам сильно задолжали. Сам Будда перед Вами в большом долгу 
> 
> НЕ мучайте себя. Вам меня не затролить, Вы в очередной раз сольетесь с очередным ура. Ничего нового. Зачем ходите по тем же граблям?





> Не выдумывайте полоскания мозга и желание исчезнет, как и не бывало. Ваша позиция совсем прозрачна: Вы считаете себя постигшим тайное, сакральное  и посмеиваетесь над окружающими. Вы не видите, что это омрачение, не знаете его природы, не знаете его возникновения и прекращения. 
> 
> Если эти слова полощут Вам мозг - значит Вы привязаны к своим фантазиям о своем превосходстве. Если хотите защитить свое самолюбие - значит слова попали в точку. 
> Не нужно соревнований. Можете указать на ошибки - укажите. Чувствуете раздражение - не стесняйтесь, но исследуйте его и его причины.









> Так я учу дзен. Не спрашивая ни разрешения, ни одобрения.


%)

----------


## Won Soeng

Почему нет? Нет никаких причин соответствовать Вашим ожиданиям.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не выдумывайте полоскания мозга и желание исчезнет, как и не бывало. Ваша позиция совсем прозрачна: Вы считаете себя постигшим тайное, сакральное  и посмеиваетесь над окружающими. Вы не видите, что это омрачение, не знаете его природы, не знаете его возникновения и прекращения..


Так это не один я "выдумываю". вам уже 6 человек сказало это открытым текстом а вы упорно не хотите воспринимать что ваш мозг забит словоблудием как засрвный унитаз




> Если эти слова полощут Вам мозг - значит Вы привязаны к своим фантазиям о своем превосходстве. Если хотите защитить свое самолюбие - значит слова попали в точку. 
> Не нужно соревнований. Можете указать на ошибки - укажите. Чувствуете раздражение - не стесняйтесь, но исследуйте его и его причины.


Как всегда железная логика  :Big Grin:  браво, вы научились отвечать на любые посты, берешь пост, находишь глагол или прилагательное.. и вперед "у вас привязанность к полосканию"... это так примитивно
К полосканию привязанность как раз у вас.



> Так я учу дзен. Не спрашивая ни разрешения, ни одобрения.


С чего вы решили что всем нужен ваш дзен. Что заставляет вас учить (полоскать)? Не стесняйтесь, исследуйте это  :Big Grin:  
Дам совет, бесплатный:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему нет? Нет никаких причин соответствовать Вашим ожиданиям.


Не-не, не отвлекайтесь, полоскайте дальше, не имея и на это никаких причин, кроме собственных! : ))

----------

Алексей Л (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так это не один я "выдумываю". вам уже 6 человек сказало это открытым текстом а вы упорно не хотите воспринимать что ваш мозг забит словоблудием как засрвный унитаз
> 
> 
> Как всегда железная логика  браво, вы научились отвечать на любые посты, берешь пост, находишь глагол или прилагательное.. и вперед "у вас привязанность к полосканию"... это так примитивно
> К полосканию привязанность как раз у вас.
> 
> С чего вы решили что всем нужен ваш дзен
> Дам совет, бесплатный:


И с чего меня должны волновать все эти переживания? Миллион леммингов не могут ошибаться?
Вы можете видеть мой мозг забитым словоблудием как засранный унитаз. Это в Вашем уме такая картинка, ко мне она не имеет и малейшего отношения.

Я не решаю, кому нужен мой дзен или кому он не нужен. Я учу тому, во что верю, тому, что практикую. Не спрашивая ни разрешения, ни одобрения.

Вам тоже не нужно ни разрешения, ни одобрения, чтобы давать советы. Какая Вам разница - приму я его или нет? Не держитесь за самомнение. Рано или поздно, Вы поймете, что именно самомнение заставляет Вас чего-то требовать, чего-то добиваться, чего-то желать от других.

Когда я даю совет - мне не важно, последуете ли Вы ему или нет, поблагодарите или возмутитесь. Вам не понятно, как так можно? Ну так вот знайте: можно. Не важно, нравится это Вам или нет.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не-не, не отвлекайтесь, полоскайте дальше, не имея и на это никаких причин, кроме собственных! : ))


Вы сами превращаете мои сообщения в полоскание мозга  :Smilie:  Проекции, проекции. Вы так много о них знаете, но никак не научитесь их распознавать и отбрасывать.

Вы спрашиваете - я отвечаю. Нет вопросов - нет ответов. Вы хотите меня учить - значит я не совпадают с Вашими представлениями о приятном для Вас собеседнике. Но это еще не значит, что Ваши представления умелы, уместны и полезны. Это просто Ваши привычки, застарелые, заплесневелые, но все еще полоскающие Вас в своей мутной жиже. 

Освободитесь.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вон Сон же просто своими обильными проекциями защищается, хронически и тупо переводя разговор от разоблачения очередного евойного : ) косяка на привычное ему демагогско-личностное "сам дурак". И так -- уже много лет...


Юй Кан, вот если-бы не Ваши "албанские" речевые вкрапления , то я думал-бы ,что это Won Soeng  :Smilie: 




> Это уж не говоря о том, что мой пост о моей же виноватости был не более чем иронией (в сочетании с самоиронией) по поводу его нескончаемых проекций, но он принял его на полном серьёзе, *ибо и с ЧЮ у него, к сожалению, -- никак.*


 У Вас с ЧЮ ещё хуже  :Frown: 

**
" Юй Кан и Won Soeng ,- близнецы братья .

Кто более для дзен-буддизма на БФ(е)  ценен ?

 Читаю Won Soeng(а) - он пишет "научу вас жить ..."

Читаю Юй Кана -говорит,что "это не более чем очередная реникса"**

** поэзия

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.02.2019), Мансур (22.02.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (24.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> И с чего меня должны волновать все эти переживания?


Не знаю, раз пишите эти посты значит волнуют. 
Почему? Возникнет страх что можете потерять опору, страх признак того, что Вы еще не в джхане, исследуйте этот вопрос  :Big Grin:

----------

Юй Кан (22.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

Чот сегодня на форуме жарко. Пятницо? Давайте чай пить, а не водку. Ко всем относится, и я тоже пойду попью чайку. Завтра вернёмся, кому не надоело - можно продолжить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю, раз пишите эти посты значит волнуют. 
> Почему? Возникнет страх что можете потерять опору, страх признак того, что Вы еще не в джхане, исследуйте этот вопрос


Вы спрашиваете - я отвечаю. Нет вопросов - нет и ответов. Это ведь Вы пытаетесь добиться от меня другого поведения. Не важно - спрашиваете Вы или нет, возражаете или соглашаетесь. Это не является условием для того, что я здесь пишу Вам или кому-то другому. Вы можете поступать так, как считаете нужным. Просто помните - никто не обязан следовать Вашим ожиданиям.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Юй Кан, вот если-бы не Ваши "албанские" речевые вкрапления , то я думал-бы ,что это Won Soeng 
> 
> 
> 
>  У Вас с ЧЮ ещё хуже 
> 
> **
> " Юй Кан и Won Soeng ,- близнецы братья .
> 
> ...


Вы наблюдательны  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019), Шавырин (22.02.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чот сегодня на форуме жарко. Пятницо? Давайте чай пить, а не водку. Ко всем относится, и я тоже пойду попью чайку. Завтра вернёмся, кому не надоело - можно продолжить.


Нет никакой спешки. Если будут персональные вопросы - можете продолжать писать в ЛС.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, вот если-бы не Ваши "албанские" речевые вкрапления , то я думал-бы ,что это Won Soeng


Вы не наблюдательны, да... : )
Отсюда и путаница, если бы не мои ироничные вкрапления...




> У Вас с ЧЮ ещё хуже


Да где Вы его у мну видели?! 
У меня его ваще нету! Если не сказать, что оно ниже нуля...
Сам в шоке... %)

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Вот я его и не понимаю... И как понять не понимаю...


А что не понятно? Ничего сложного в учении Анатмавады не изложено, это же не квантовая механика. Эго фактически есть и развивать его важно, но излишней акцентуации на нем не надо, при этом когда сравнивают его с душой человека, стоит помнить, что механизм сложнее, и существует пять элементов сознания, которые после смерти прерываются, поэтому в следующем рождении линия цельной личности прерывается, но из санскар образуется место и сущность нового рождения.
Вы уж извините, что из начала темы выковырял нюанс. Лучше всего изложено суть о не-я, в Анатмалакшане Сутре, второго поворота колеса Дхармы - http://www.naturadei.narod.ru/anatmalakshana-sutra.htm

----------


## Игорь Ю

> засрвный унитаз


Ну зачеем?...

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Я специально задала вопрос в разделе Гелуг, чтоб получить ответ в духе той традиции , которую я изучаю, но запуталась еще больше)))


А вы мнения людей не спрашивайте. Вы изучайте тексты самостоятельно. Практика показывает, что своя сутра найдется на каждый абсолютно аспект и нюанс сомнения. Может быть не сразу, но потом. А люди всегда готовы наговорить черт знает чего. 


> Не может буддист традиции гелуг умереть, достигнув нирваны и сохранить  сознание, а буддист другой традиции, попадет в ту же нирвану и умрет  навсегда. Абсолютно глупый разговор, который путает меня еще больше.


Вопрос не глупый как раз. Даже бодхисаттвы и махасаттвы не попадают в Нирвану, а тут пока задержались, так что о Нирване просто лучше не думать. Сколько бы серого вещества мы не потратили пытаясь понять, что такое Нирвана, все будет тщетно. Это можно только ощутить, а непосредственного опыта ни у кого нет, и нет сейчас учителей такого масштаба. С той же точки зрения абсолютно бесполезны рассуждения на тему посмертного распределения, кто куда попадет, более того, они обычно довольно неэтичны, и горячо ведутся. В сикхизме есть по-моему какое-то правило, запрещающее обсуждать достоин ли рая тот или иной гуру, или любой почивший человек.

----------


## Шавырин

@*Won Soeng* ,

  @*Юй Кан* ,

 Спасибо что ответили !

 *

 


* На правах экстрасенсорики (*)

(*)  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

Говорят , что лаванда помогает от стресса ...



(Взято https://vk.com/kokoskop)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Христианский путь спасения, проложенный Иисусом Христом, начинается там, где заканчивается тхеравадинский путь.


это в семинарии сейчас так учат?

----------


## Абхиван

> это в семинарии сейчас так учат?


Я писал о пути, который прошел Иисус Христос. Впрочем, мой комментарий удалили, поэтому обсуждать его нет смысла. Причиной удаления указан " не буддизм ". Ну, что ж, если здесь могут писать только герметичные и автономно существующие " буддисты ", то мне среди них делать нечего.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну, что ж, если здесь могут писать только герметичные и автономно существующие " буддисты ", то мне среди них делать нечего.


Мне это не интересно, сегодня я уже знаю (не из "святых" книг) а за счет регрессивного гипноза кто есть кто в этом мире, поэтому обсуждайте свою христ секту на своем форуме

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (05.05.2021)

----------


## АнтонБорисович

Насколько я понимаю есть целый пантеон Будд (28 кажется). Они пребывают вне времени и пространства, а точнее в другом измерении. Каждый из них может одновременно воплощаться в разных мирах в виде разных существ.

----------


## Илья Прохоров

В Ниббана-паньха-сутте об этом написано казалось бы коротко и просто: уничтожение заблуждений, жажды и злобы (моха, лобха, доса) есть ниббана.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Андросов пишет об этом тоже просто: при достижении нирваны прекращаются волнения дхарм потока сознания. Точинов тоже определяет нирвану просто: надличностная полнота бытия.

Но реально понять это сложно, во-первых, потому, что у человека нет такого опыта. Всё, что может переживать человек в сансарическом опыте во всех состояниях индивидуального сознания (виджняна), к нирване не имеет отношения. В принципе сама концепция "я" возникает из тех самых мохи, лобхи и досы.
Во-вторых, потому, что есть два уровня истины (в махаяне, по крайней мере), и всё очень не однозначно. На уровне относительной истины в субъективных переживаниях личность как бы есть. А не уровне абсолютной истины личность иллюзорна, как иллюзорна змея, за которую в темноте приняли веревку. И исчезать вроде как бы и нечему. То есть, личность - это условность, как бы повешенный ярлык на мгновенную комбинацию дхарм.

Пример. Плод, младенец, ребенок, подросток, взрослый человек и старик - это одна и та же личность? Если одна и та же, то почему у них разные ум и тело? и почему старик не помнит, что было с ребенком? Если разные, то где пролегают четкие границы во времени между ними? если "я" ребенка реально существовало, то куда оно вдруг исчезло? и если "я" старика реально существует, то откуда оно вдруг взялось?
Ведь нечто реально существующее не может возникнуть из ничего и стать ничем. Это некоторое подобие закона сохранения в физике) Возникнуть и исчезнуть могут только иллюзия, ложное восприятие.

----------


## Павел Б

Где пролегают чёткие границы между запахом вишни, ванили и сливок в торте? Где пролегает чёткая граница между "куча" и "не куча" в мультике про мартышку и удава? - А может быть есть множество чего, у чего в принципе невозможна чёткая граница?
Почему старик всё помнит, когда был взрослым человеком и подростком? Почему взрослый ничего не помнит о вчерашней пьянке? - А может быть, для создания, хранения и воспроизведения памяти необходимо выполнение неких условий, а невыполнение этих условий не создаёт, не хранит и не воспроизводит память?
Если вода реально существовала, то куда она делась в снеге?
Если снег реально существовал, то откуда он взялся? - А может быть, неспособность наблюдения за процессами - не доказательство отсутствия процессов?

А может быть, личность - не кусок чего-то-там, монолитный, несоставный, неизменяемый?

----------


## Илья Прохоров

Почему старик всё помнит, когда был взрослым человеком и подростком?[/QUOTE]

Разрешите заметить, что это далеко не так. Вот вы помните, что было с вами ровно в это же самое время 10 лет назад? И я этого не помню. И того момента, когда я это забыл, тоже не помню. А 10 лет - не такой уж и большой срок. Точно так же я не помню, что было с дядей Васей 10 лет назад.
Мы ли это были 10 лет назад?) Всё относительно)

----------


## Павел Б

> Разрешите заметить, что это далеко не так. Вот вы помните, что было с вами ровно в это же самое время 10 лет назад? И я этого не помню. И того момента, когда я это забыл, тоже не помню. 
> Мы ли это были 10 лет назад?) Всё относительно)


Конечно же, относительно.  :Smilie: 
Собственно, я отреагировал на неудачные, на мой взгляд, иллюстрации иллюзорности личности.
Я полагаю, что вы не старик, во-первых, и к вам не применяли методы интенсивного воспроизведения памяти - во-вторых.
Далее - поиск границ там, где их нет - конечно же приведёт к ненахождению этих границ.
Далее - отсутствие информации о неких процессах - не есть доказательство отсутствия самих процессов.

Можно же было привести в качестве иллюстрации - ну хоть стоячие акустические волны - неподвижные объекты, неподвижность которых(существование вообще) определяется подвижностью/движением среды; производящие действие не сами по себе, а в зависимости от направления внимания слушателя; имеющие физический смысл только для имеющего способ(исправный инструмент) наблюдения этих самых волн.

И, десять лет - огромный срок. Особенно, если эти десять лет впереди...  :Smilie:

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Конечно же, относительно. 
> Собственно, я отреагировал на неудачные, на мой взгляд, иллюстрации иллюзорности личности.
> Я полагаю, что вы не старик, во-первых, и к вам не применяли методы интенсивного воспроизведения памяти - во-вторых.
> Далее - поиск границ там, где их нет - конечно же приведёт к ненахождению этих границ.
> Далее - отсутствие информации о неких процессах - не есть доказательство отсутствия самих процессов.
> 
> Можно же было привести в качестве иллюстрации - ну хоть стоячие акустические волны - неподвижные объекты, неподвижность которых(существование вообще) определяется подвижностью/движением среды; производящие действие не сами по себе, а в зависимости от направления внимания слушателя; имеющие физический смысл только для имеющего способ(исправный инструмент) наблюдения этих самых волн.
> 
> И, десять лет - огромный срок. Особенно, если эти десять лет впереди...


Согласен. Но я имел в виду, что множество так называемых личностей ничего не объединяет, кроме причинно-следственной связи и сантаны, которая проходит через все эти "я". А по сути "я" возникает и исчезает каждое мгновение и представляет собой определенную мгновенную комбинацию дхарм.

----------


## Павел Б

> множество так называемых личностей ничего не объединяет, кроме причинно-следственной связи и сантаны, которая проходит через все эти "я".


Вроде всё так, но мне снова хочется скорректировать.
Не сантана проходит через "я", а "я" гуляет(гуляют) по сантане. А то, снова получается неполезная фиксация на личности: только что личность была ничтожной мгновенной иллюзией, и вдруг - могучий многомиллиарднолетний поток проходит через неё. Какая же она, получается огромная и крепкая...

----------


## Илья Прохоров

> Вроде всё так, но мне снова хочется скорректировать.
> Не сантана проходит через "я", а "я" гуляет(гуляют) по сантане. А то, снова получается неполезная фиксация на личности: только что личность была ничтожной мгновенной иллюзией, и вдруг - могучий многомиллиарднолетний поток проходит через неё. Какая же она, получается огромная и крепкая...


А я еще подкорректирую)) На самом деле, даже сантана обусловлена и относительна. Есть анитья, анатма, пратитья самутпада и прапти, которая объединяет все другие обусловленные дхармы в поток.

----------

